# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Out 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## CptRena (1 Out 2013 às 00:05)

Mais um mês que já se foi. Daqui a pouco estamos em Ano Novo outra vez 

Por aqui o vento está a soprar moderadamente de Sul com rajadas.
Mantém-se o bafo com temperatura amena e humidade relativa acima dos 90%.


P.S.: Estavas mesmo à espera já com os posts à mão, hein Gilmet


----------



## fishisco (1 Out 2013 às 00:17)

a pedido do CptRena aqui vai eheheh..


parece q o novo ano vai comecar em forca... chove moderadamente desde a meia-noite sem parar...


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Out 2013 às 00:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2013*



ELJICUATRO disse:


> Continua a chuva fraca mas houve há pouco um breve período de chuva forte.
> 
> Destaque-se rajadas de vento engraçadas que surgiram a cerca de 10-15mns.
> 
> Bom Nowcasting a todos.



Boas.

Confirmo amigo, vinha agora da cidade e deparei-me com chuva mais forte e algumas rajadas a acompanhar. 

O mês começa logo da melhor maneira, neste momento chove moderado com períodos de mais intensidade a surgirem de vez em quando.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Out 2013 às 00:35)

Bem, por aqui agora não chove mas levantou-se um ventinho interessante com algumas rajadas fortes o suficiente para fazer tremer as janelas.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2013 às 00:36)

Opa, isto vai animado.

Carago, não cheguei aos 2100 mm - apenas 2092 mm! Bolas!

Se a este valor juntar os milimetros que não contabilizei em cerca de 10 dias no final de maio (por perda de dados), ultrapassei os 2100 mm.
É um valor interessante, que este final de setembro chuvoso ampliou para além dos 2000 mm.
Claramente está acima da média.
Mas ainda falta muito para a bomba do outono-inverno de 2000-2001, sim, um ano que a repetir-se traria um milhão de membros mais a este fórum

Terminei o dia de 2ª feira com *25,4 mm* de precipitação.
Mantêm-se neste momento a chuva fraca\chuviscos em Penafiel (onde estou).
Na minha estação:
*Tatual> 19,0ºC
Hr> 95%
Acumulado> 1,0 mm*


----------



## João Pedro (1 Out 2013 às 00:42)

2092mm é muita água! Qual é a média para Paços de Ferreira?


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Out 2013 às 00:51)

Inicio de dia animado, chuva moderada/por vezes forte e algum vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2013 às 00:56)

João Pedro disse:


> 2092mm é muita água! Qual é a média para Paços de Ferreira?



Na média de 1959-1979 da estação agrária na sede do concelho andava pelos 1704 mm.
Na média de 1979-2002 da estação do INAG de Lamoso-Paços de Ferreira andava pelos 1750 mm.

Este foi o 2º ano hidrológico que ultrapassei a fasquia dos 2000 mm.
O valor atingido pelo Snifa, também é um valor muito interessante para a cidade do Porto. 

E volta a chover moderadamente em Penafiel.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Out 2013 às 00:58)

Obrigado Ari!  400mm a mais do que a média portanto, sensivelmente o mesmo que no Porto.


----------



## GabKoost (1 Out 2013 às 01:11)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2013*

Deuses!!
Que ENXURRO!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Out 2013 às 01:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2013*



GabKoost disse:


> Deuses!!
> Que ENXURRO!



Confirmo Sócio!

Verdadeira enxurrada!!! e por momento rajadas de vento que mantêm respeito, ouve-se bem a roncada do vento característica das entradas de S/SO neste local exposto.

Parece que vamos ter uma boa ementa "Minhota" nesta madrugada chuvosa. A "Entrada" tá poreira, falta saber se vamos ter um bom prato e boa sobremesa. 

No final fazemos as continhas mas o mês de Outubro está a começar da melhor forma.

Bom Nowcasting.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Out 2013 às 01:37)

Verdadeira enxurrada!!! e por momento rajadas de vento que mantêm respeito, ouve-se bem a roncada do vento característica das entradas de S/SO neste local exposto.

Parece que vamos ter uma boa ementa "Minhota" nesta madrugada chuvosa. A "Entrada" tá poreira, falta saber se vamos ter um bom prato e boa sobremesa.

No final fazemos as continhas mas o mês de Outubro está a começar da melhor forma.

Bom Nowcasting a todos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Out 2013 às 01:46)

Como ela cai agora, a continuar assim vão-se registar acumulados interessantes.


----------



## CptRena (1 Out 2013 às 01:50)

Está a entrar aqui pelo Litoral Norte uma zona mais activa que deve deixar acumulados bastante grandes.
Aqui ainda não chove, mas é capaz de cair também


----------



## Stinger (1 Out 2013 às 02:03)

Acho que ouvi um trovão por aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Out 2013 às 02:08)

Que tempo por Braga, chuva forte e persistente puxada a vento, já está tudo alagado ! 

Edit: chove torrencialmente !!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Out 2013 às 02:13)

Mas que temporal se pôs por aqui, a chuva até faz fumo na estrada!!


----------



## Stinger (1 Out 2013 às 02:22)

Por aqui manteve se todo o dia a chover e de tarde ficou com muito nevoeiro e aproveitei e fui até á serra ... 

Ver o nevoeiro a passar rapido lá em cima a chover miudinha batida a vento muito bom que sensaçao de ouvir as gotas a cair , sentir o vento e a chuva miudinha e ver o cenario digno de um dia de inverno até me arrepiava 


De resto foi marcado por uma temperatura amena e bastante humidade que me fez andar sempre com calor 

Por agora continua a chuva fraca ou chuvisco batido a vento mas nada de chuvas fortes ou torrenciais


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Out 2013 às 02:23)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2013*

Boa noite! Por aqui,chuva moderada com vento de S/SO moderado a forte.


----------



## GabKoost (1 Out 2013 às 02:25)

O que é demais é erro!!

Isso é merecedor de alerta laranja!!

Já tive de acorrer a 3 fugas de água aqui no posto de trabalho. Não há quem aguente!

Estranho é as estações amadoras não mostrarem ainda isso...


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Out 2013 às 02:31)

Não estava nada à espera desta intempérie, até o vento era merecedor de um aviso, que neste momento mete algum respeito!

Continua a chover, agora moderadamente.


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2013 às 02:49)

Para as próximas horas a linha de instabilidade deverá causar chuva forte no NW, sendo que essa linha lentamente se deslocará para SE...durante a manhã e o resto do dia as áreas mais afectadas serão a sul do eixo Figueira da Foz-Vila real ( como referido no tópico das previsões).

É de referir que estas células teem a sua génese num ambiente rico em agua precipitável pelo que facilmente deixarão acumulados localmente significativos ( Sim, o Jerry tem alguma coisa a ver, mas não só, esta massa de ar tem uma origem tropical pelo que é rica em humidade).

A questão do vento, está associada á proximidade da linha de convergência, é suposto manter-se moderado com algumas rajadas mas nada de muito grave.


----------



## GabKoost (1 Out 2013 às 02:57)

E continua.

Daqui umas horas já deverá haver notícias de inundações por estas bandas!

Estas enxurradas são terríveis para os montes ardidos! Mesmo na sorte de receber a chuva acabamos por ter azar!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Out 2013 às 03:01)

Volta a chover torrencialmente, mas que noite!!


----------



## GabKoost (1 Out 2013 às 03:12)

Tem sido assim desde sensivelmente a meia noite!! Abranda por vezes mas logo a seguir volta com a mesma intensidade! Acumulados super interessantes vão ser registados!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbff0uQBDxI


----------



## GabKoost (1 Out 2013 às 03:32)

cstools.net disse:


> Parece que está a chegar o que previa, vamos ver o que posso registar



O SAT24 mostrava um "comboio" a aproximar-se da tua zona!

Cuidado com o que pedes! 

Aqui continua a mesma coisa. Simplesmente impressionante.


----------



## Stinger (1 Out 2013 às 03:37)

Por aqui continua a mesma coisa de todo o dia , chuva miudinha tocada a vento


----------



## GabKoost (1 Out 2013 às 03:57)

cstools.net disse:


> É o mesmo cenário daqui, vento moderado com algumas rajadas que metem respeito e intensificou a chuva miudinha, nada o que esperava...
> 
> No dia 27 o acumulado foi de 50 mm e só com aguaceiros, mas essas eram pingas grossas, até a água saía fora das caleiras, agora chove forte, mas é miudinha, não está a ter o impacto que esperava xD
> 
> (Não liguem a imagem de baixo, a estação amadora está offline a 5 horas xD)



Por aqui, sem dúvida por causa do relevo interior e da altitude (400m) tem sido uma noite memorável.

São 4 horas de precipitação moderada a forte ININTERRUPTAS! 

Não sei como estão as coisas lá para baixo no vale mas não deve ser tão intenso pois as estações amadoras, bem que registando boas quantidades, não estão de certo ao nível daqui!

O vendaval tem aumentado. Ar quente e húmido mesmo característico desta entrada!


----------



## GabKoost (1 Out 2013 às 05:18)

E vão 5 horas de chuva forte / moderada...

Impressionante!

Edit:

Quase 7 horas de enxurro continuado.

Arrisco-me a dizer que nunca vi tal coisa.

Já lá vão mais de 50mm desde as 24h00!!


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2013 às 06:49)

Bons dias,

grande temporal por aqui, Outubro começa com muita chuva, sigo com *39.2 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas até ao momento, chove com intensidade


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2013 às 06:54)

GabKoost disse:


> E vão 5 horas de chuva forte / moderada...
> 
> Impressionante!
> 
> ...



Impressionante agora a intensidade, *41.7 mm* acumulados 

Autêntica enxurrada de água


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2013 às 07:06)

E continua ,* 45 mm* acumulados, impressionante que não para de chover com muita intensidade!


----------



## GabKoost (1 Out 2013 às 07:17)

Snifa disse:


> E continua ,* 45 mm* acumulados, impressionante que não para de chover com muita intensidade!



E o Satélite mostra mais células a Oeste prontas a entrar pelo território dentro..

55mm "and couting" sem sinais de abrandar.


----------



## fishisco (1 Out 2013 às 07:50)

eu q durmo q nem duas pedras fui acordado com a chuva... agora abrandou mas continua a chover


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2013 às 08:23)

Atingidos os *50 mm* , e chove sem parar!


----------



## frederico (1 Out 2013 às 08:27)

Junto à Ponte da Pedra o rio Leça está quase a transbordar. A última vez que vi isto suceder foi em Fevereiro deste ano.


----------



## fishisco (1 Out 2013 às 08:30)

nao admira q o pessoal comece a reclamar da chuva... ainda a semana passada andava a arder e hj ja ha rios quase a transbordar... passamos do 8 p 80 em pcs dias...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2013 às 08:39)

Bom dia.

Por cá o panorama é de muita chuva, constante há umas horas, com o vento a trazê-la "quase" de lado...
O vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas, de SO.

O *acumulado* é agora de *64,3 mm*.

*Tatual: 18,5ºC
Hr: 96%*

P.S.: não admira o Leça andar tão alto; nasce aqui perto, numa montanha com alguns km de extensão, a rondar os 500 mts de altitude, voltada a Oeste. Com tanta fartura de água é natural que vá subindo...não há barragens para o controlar! Sobe rápido, também desce rápido.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (1 Out 2013 às 10:00)

Hoje está impossível e como nem está muito frio, um bocado mais de roupa e fica um forno 

Bastante nevoeiro por Gaia e chuva sempre certinha.


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2013 às 10:18)

Chuva e mais chuva: *52.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## jpmartins (1 Out 2013 às 10:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2013*

Bom dia

Por aqui chove sem parar desde as 4h, neste momento vou com uns fantásticos *32.8mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2013 às 10:46)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por aqui chove sem parar desde as 4h, neste momento vou com uns fantásticos *32.8mm*.




Nas imagens de satélite percebe-se que a zona de Aveiro é agora a que terá a maior animação:






Nesta imagem de *satélite combinado*, observa-se uma célula que deverá estar a deixar bons acumulados no distrito de Aveiro, e segue em direcção a Trás-Os-Montes - o que aliás parece bater certo com a previsão do IPMA para este dia.

Por cá mantêm-se a chuva, a cair desde o início da madrugada.
A partir das 5h intensificou-se, acalmando agora após as 8h.
O acumulado é agora de *68,3 mm*.

*Tatual: 18,0ºC
Hr: 95%*

A isto é que eu chamo de brutal início de outono.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (1 Out 2013 às 11:04)

Bons dias! 
Bem hoje o dia começou muito chuvoso, já lá vão *75.7mm*! 
Por agora vai chovendo mas de forma fraca!
Tatual:*17.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*98%*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2013 às 11:13)

Epá, o nosso _*peniquinho do céu*_ está a encher.
Leia-se: Paços de Ferreira (incluindo Freamunde)

Acumulado: *69,6 mm*.

Aparentemente irá acalmar, está agora mais claro, mas ainda a chover fraco.
Olhando para E e SE aparenta chover mais, está bem mais carregado o céu...


----------



## boneli (1 Out 2013 às 11:15)

Bom dia amigos.

Bem, mas que noite de chuva. 
Já vi que há bons acumulados e é para continuar durante o dia. Não me admira nada que algumas estações atinjam os 100 mm...se continuar a cair assim claro.


----------



## jpmartins (1 Out 2013 às 11:19)

Por aqui a chuva continua, sigo com 40.4mm


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2013 às 11:34)

*53.2 mm* continua a chuva persistente


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (1 Out 2013 às 12:42)

Continua a chuva fraca a moderada! sigo com uns impressionantes *77.9mm*!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Out 2013 às 12:47)

Boas,

após uma madrugada tempestuosa, com algumas árvores a serem derrubadas aqui na minha zona, neste momento o sol lá vai aparecendo entre nuvens.

Já reparei que choveu bem mais pelo Centro.

Precipitação acumulada: *40,8 mm*.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Out 2013 às 13:03)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia amigos.
> 
> Bem, mas que noite de chuva.
> Já vi que há bons acumulados e é para continuar durante o dia. Não me admira nada que algumas estações atinjam os 100 mm...se continuar a cair assim claro.




Boa tarde Caro boneli,

Tivemos sem dúvida uma madrugada extremamente chuvosa por estas bandas. Sinceramente não estava a espera de tanta chuva durante esta noite e o dia ainda não terminou.

Cmps.


----------



## CptRena (1 Out 2013 às 14:07)

Por aqui o Sol já espreita e bem por entre as nuvens altas.

Uma grande acumulação em Aveiro (EMA UA) com 56,6mm desde as 0000Z.
Em Anadia foi aproximadamente metade com 27,1mm.


----------



## jpmartins (1 Out 2013 às 15:34)

CptRena disse:


> Por aqui o Sol já espreita e bem por entre as nuvens altas.
> 
> Uma grande acumulação em Aveiro (EMA UA) com 56,6mm desde as 0000Z.
> Em Anadia foi aproximadamente metade com 27,1mm.



E eu fico no meio das duas geograficamente, com 43.20mm.


----------



## Névoa (1 Out 2013 às 19:20)

Tarde em geral desagradável no Porto, com o sol a brilhar intensamente através de nuvens espessas.

Sentia que estava a cozer em fogo lento enquanto caminhava na rua, mas em casa, felizmente, pouco desta sensação abafada se fez sentir. Esta sensação não deixa de ser surpreendente quando observamos que a máxima da estação meteorológica do ISEP só atingiu os 21,1ºC durante o meio da tarde.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Out 2013 às 19:33)

Boa tarde a todos, deixo aqui umas fotos de como estava o céu por volta das 19h.Coloquei-as aqui porque acho que até estão interessantes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Out 2013 às 21:01)

Por aqui a tarde foi marcada por bastante sol, algumas nuvens marcaram presença mas não choveu. Acabou por ser agradável e bom para limpar toda a sujidade provocada por estes últimos dias muito molhados. 

Neste momento está mais fresco dada a ausência de nuvens.

@ guimeixen, lembro-me bem de olhar para essa nuvem de base mais baixa que acabou por fazer sombra nas restantes, bem fixe !


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2013 às 21:16)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *16.9 ºc *

máxima: *19.2 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *53.6 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 16.9 ºc 

Vento SSE : 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1010.3 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Depois do dilúvio da madrugada e manhã, a tarde foi mais calma  com algumas abertas, espreitando por vezes o  sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2013 às 00:02)

Boa noite.

Bonitas fotos *Guimeixen*

Por cá o panorama foi bastante parecido ao já relatado.
Depois da chuva parar, o céu permaneceu muito nublado mas com razoáveis abertas durante a tarde.
A noite segue agora calma, *muuuuiiiiiito* calma. O céu está a encobrir lentamente, fruto da aproximação de nova *superfície frontal* e o vento está calmo.







O acumulado foi de *70,6 mm*.

*Tatual: 14,6ºC
Hr: 95%​*


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 00:07)

nao tenho termometro mas sinto q a noite esta mais fresca q nos ultimos dias... nao chove ja a algumas horas... mas p amanha ja teremos mais animacao


----------



## Névoa (2 Out 2013 às 14:07)

Uma manhã bem fresca e agradável no Porto, com temperaturas por volta dos 16ºC (segundo o isep e a feup), há quanto tempo não se via disso... embora no verão esta situação não fosse tão incomum como o é nestes dias. Segue-se agora mais uma tarde aborrecida e quente, muito parecida com as anteriores, em que se registam alguns aguaceiros esporádicos seguidos de episódios de sol (e daí vem aquela sensação de panela de pressão, de tempo abafado). Segundo o isep, a temperatura actual é de 21ºC. 

Se formos ver bem, neste início de outono o que está a acontecer é uma considerável descida da temperatura máxima, ao mesmo tempo em que se regista uma subida da mínima. Infelizmente para mim a sensação que fica, e talvez a próxima semana ainda venha a acentuar esta opinião, é que esta instabilidade parece-se mais como uma cut-off de verão que o início do outono, que ainda não chegou. Algo parecido com 2011 afinal, mas com máximas (por enquanto) muito mais reduzidas.


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 14:09)

Começa a chover à passagem de um aguaceiro temporário.


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 15:16)

sai de cbt com ceu muito nublado e cheguei a Penafiel com o mesmo cenário, sem chuva  


Ps: peço desculpa se o meu comentário tens erros ortográficos


----------



## Névoa (2 Out 2013 às 15:38)

23,7°C no Porto neste momento, segundo o isep e a feup, marcado também por um aguaceiro que nem chegou a durar 1 min. É a máxima já a subir...


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Out 2013 às 16:11)

Boas tardes,

por aqui sigo com 24,4ºC com ambiente um pouco abafado.

Já pingou há hora do almoço mas nem deu para acumular.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Out 2013 às 16:17)

Névoa disse:


> 23,7°C no Porto neste momento, segundo o isep e a feup, marcado também por um aguaceiro que nem chegou a durar 1 min. É a máxima já a subir...



Boa tarde Névoa,

Atualmente tenho a mesma Temperatura por cá (23.7ºC), está tudo calmo lá fora, ainda não houve nenhum aguaçeiro por estas bandas, já houve algumas abertas durante a tarde mas atualmente estamos a levar com nebulosidade média-alta.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Out 2013 às 16:22)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> por aqui sigo com 24,4ºC com ambiente um pouco abafado.
> 
> Já pingou há hora do almoço mas nem deu para acumular.



Boa tarde Caro Ruipedroo,

Pelo ultima imagem do SAT, acho que a tal animação virá um pouco atrasada, talvez mais para a noitinha ou início de madrugada. Ontem quando falei desse assunto pensei que viesse a meio ou final desta tarde.

Quando falo de animação refir-me apenas a "aguaçeiros pontualmente fortes".

Veremos amigo.

Cmps.


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 16:35)

por Penafiel comeca a chuviscar...

corrijo foi um aguaceiro com alguma intensidade


----------



## xes (2 Out 2013 às 16:50)

Por aqui nada


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 17:01)

Parece que a chuva vai chegar daqui a uma hora para aí... A Oeste e Sul Está escuro.


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2013 às 17:16)

O sol brilha, só se pode tar de t. shirt, Bom dia de " Primavera" sem dúvida.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Out 2013 às 17:25)

Por aqui ainda tudo muito monótono, está-se a formar qualquer coisa em direcção ao Litoral Norte, veremos. 

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## dj_teko (2 Out 2013 às 17:30)

Boas tardes ta um bafo que será que vem aí


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 17:58)

Prepare-se o Porto que é agora.... Está mesmo carregado e escuro o céu a Oeste e parece que vai em deslocação para o Norte!


----------



## boneli (2 Out 2013 às 18:09)

Bem aqui por Braga já caíram umas pingas, mas coisa pouca..vamos aguardar pelo resto de fim de tarde e madrugada.


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 18:33)

Começa a chover e o tempo começa a fechar...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Out 2013 às 18:36)

Por aqui já vai chovendo desde as 17h:30min! 
Tatual:*17.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*94%*
*1.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Out 2013 às 18:40)

Já chove por aqui e o céu está a ficar ameaçador.

Pelo satélite parece que o fim da tarde/início da noite vão ser animados. 

Edit: chove forte agora!


----------



## Paula (2 Out 2013 às 18:42)

Boa tarde.

É verdade, já chove por Braga.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Out 2013 às 18:54)

Trovoada por aqui


----------



## CptRena (2 Out 2013 às 18:55)

Boa tarde

Caiu há pouco um aguaceiro e parece que vem lá mais a caminho.
No meu detector registam-se frequentes descargas eléctricas, mas só ouvi um ou dois trovões fracos (longe).

Esperemos então por mais animação


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 19:03)

por aqui ja chuveu bem... agora ta nevoeiro a levantar do rio... e não chove por enquanto


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 19:08)

Trovoada por aqui! Que estrondo..


----------



## ct2jzr (2 Out 2013 às 19:12)

está a cair!


----------



## Névoa (2 Out 2013 às 19:15)

Chove muito no Porto (se bem que já abrandou um bocado), com direito a relâmpagos e trovões, um bocado assustador. Vou é desligar o pc antes que aconteça alguma...


----------



## dj_teko (2 Out 2013 às 19:15)

Trovões mais trovões e muita chuva


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 19:25)

Trovão a oeste, vem lá chuva!


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2013 às 19:26)

Grande trovoada sobre o Porto!  

Chuva muito forte!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Out 2013 às 19:26)

Daqui apenas se vê a trovoada ao longe a oeste!


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 19:28)

Está aí a animação, por isso :


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2013 às 19:33)

Simplesmente brutal este dilúvio que se abateu sobre o Porto pelas 19h00 e que ainda continua apesar de ligeiramente mais brando.   

Estava a sair do trabalho e até dei um pulo quando caiu o primeiro estouro!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2013 às 19:33)

A próxima hora deverá a ser de bastante chuva ao longo da faixa litoral (até 30/40 quilómetros para o interior) nos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto. As massas de ar húmidas procedentes do Atlântico seguem para norte/nordeste...

http://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## guimeixen (2 Out 2013 às 19:34)

Já se vê os clarôes aqui em Braga e grande raio para aí a 1 min.


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 19:38)

Chove torrencialmente com alguns clarões esparços...


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2013 às 19:45)

Enormes relâmpagos a virem de Sul neste momento!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2013 às 19:46)

Vem aí a segunda rodada então!  Agora já quase que não chove.


----------



## boneli (2 Out 2013 às 19:47)

Já ronca....


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Out 2013 às 19:50)

cstools.net disse:


> Já veio valente aguaceiro várias trovoadas dispersas, parece que animação ainda não acabou
> 
> 21 Cº
> 1004 hPa
> ...



Aqui nem começou !


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2013 às 19:55)

Cá fica uma pequena amostra , um video que fiz pelas 19:10h ( ver 720p)

[ame="http://youtu.be/_ijQQ1JrB_Y"]http://youtu.be/_ijQQ1JrB_Y[/ame]

Neste momento já ronca e bem


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2013 às 19:57)

Grandes relâmpagos a sul agora mesmo!


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 19:59)

Trovoada cruzada, a Sul  e Este, clarões bem fortes...


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2013 às 20:03)

Ui! Aproxima-se rapidamente e com uma cadência de relâmpagos notável.


----------



## dj_teko (2 Out 2013 às 20:05)

Quer dizer como vou ver a selecção da servia hehe off topic


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Out 2013 às 20:05)

Aproxima-se de sul agora sim, vou preparar a camera para ver no que dá  !


----------



## xes (2 Out 2013 às 20:07)

Que espetáculo neste momento muita trovoada


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 20:08)

Que trovoada e chuva forte!! Vou desligar a máquina antes que frite.. É com cada estrondo e clarão...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Out 2013 às 20:08)

As nuvens baixas tapam os relâmpagos todos !


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2013 às 20:11)

Foi-se a luz na rua neste momento! Estamos às escuras. Chove com muita intensidade.


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 20:13)

Está quase aqui em cima e há relâmpagos a cada 5 segundos...


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2013 às 20:13)

A Cidade está ás escuras, chove torrencialmente com forte trovoada!


----------



## Stinger (2 Out 2013 às 20:14)

O shoppping Dolce vita antas ficou por 2 vezes as escuras


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2013 às 20:15)

Volta a chover torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2013 às 20:18)

Grandes relâmpagos que deitam a luz abaixo nas ruas....chove torrencialmente..


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2013 às 20:18)

Snifa disse:


> Grandes relâmpagos que deitam a luz abaixo nas ruas....chove torrencialmente..



Qual é o acumulado que já tens, Snifa?


----------



## dj_teko (2 Out 2013 às 20:19)

Por aqui os aviões levantam como se não houvesse nada


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2013 às 20:21)

E é o dilúvio agora! Com trovoada a acompanhar. Já estava a tardar.


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 20:22)

Estava à janela e não quis acreditar, está um vento tão forte que mandou um choupo há frente de minha casa ao chão.... 
 Não sei se foi localizado ou não mas estão umas rajadas loucas....


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2013 às 20:23)

Por aqui ainda não se nota o vento. Espero que não chegue...


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 20:26)

vcs vivem em q pais?? aqui nem chove... n ta vento... tudo calmo


----------



## dj_teko (2 Out 2013 às 20:29)

Lol


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 20:30)

Continua um vento moderado a forte de Sudoeste, acho, o choupo caiu para  um muro e ao que tudo indica o solo saturado de água ajudou e muito...


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2013 às 20:30)

fishisco disse:


> vcs vivem em q pais?? aqui nem chove... n ta vento... tudo calmo


Neste...


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2013 às 20:30)

Mas que grande dilúvio com trovoada por aqui, sigo com *12.4 mm* acumulados num curto espaço de tempo!  

Simplesmente brutal a intensidade da chuva!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2013 às 20:34)

E volta tudo a acalmar agora...


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2013 às 20:38)

Epah, calha sempre aos mesmos, poxa...


----------



## james (2 Out 2013 às 20:41)

Que diluvio .   E acompanhado de uma trovoada como nao via a muito tempo ! ! !


----------



## ogalo (2 Out 2013 às 20:41)

trovoada atrás de trovoada,,, não para .....


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Out 2013 às 20:46)

Estou a reportar desde o telemovel. Estamos a levar com festival electrico potente e Non Stop desde as 19H30. Por baixo das respectivas celulas tivemos chuva forte. Atualmente chove moderado-forte. Que lindo festival! a final o show começou ao final do dia como previa ontem.


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 20:46)

bom... tive q ir ate a varanda ver se via alguma coisa... realmente a sul e sudoeste daqui ve-se constantes clarões mas muitooooo longe, não se ouve nada. por aqui está uma linda noite.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Out 2013 às 20:47)

Aqui não deu mais que uns trovões e relâmpagos, mas vendo o radar (temos radar do IPMA  ), parece-me que se dirige uma célula mesmo para aqui


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2013 às 20:48)

Volta a chover com força, sigo com *14 mm* acumulados


----------



## xes (2 Out 2013 às 20:51)

Vi bastante trovoada, agora chuva foi muito pouco um aguaceiro mas nada de mais, foi tudo mais para a zona do porto


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 21:03)

Aqui continua o vento com rajadas e os clarões bem fortes....


----------



## dj_teko (2 Out 2013 às 21:10)

Vejam lá aí as previsões pras próximas 2 horas vou treinar heheh


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2013 às 21:10)

*14.7 mm* acumulados e tudo mais calmo.

Temperatura actual: 17.5 ºc


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 21:15)

finalmente ouve-se uns trovoes por aqui... vamos ver se se aproximam de cá, já caem umas pingas grossas também.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Out 2013 às 21:16)

MEU DEUS! Nunca vi chover tanto em tão pouco tempo!! :O nunca vi mesmo!!! as ruas levam tanta agua como um rio, as sarjetas não conseguem escoar a agua toda, mesmo as sarjetas limpas!! :O
E continua, chuva mais que torrencial!!! :O


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 21:17)

Ouve inundações aí no Porto?


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2013 às 21:20)

Mas que bela trovoada anda por Braga, há muito tempo que não jantava à luz de relâmpagos.


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 21:20)

alguem me sabe dizer de onde e para onde vai o temporal? tinha trovoada a sul e agora a oeste mas bem mais perto será que chega cá?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Out 2013 às 21:24)

Em *20 minutos* acumulei *20.1mm*!!!


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 21:27)

ENORME TROVAO.... ESTREMECEU-ME A CASA TODA E NAO FOI MUITO PERTO... comecou a chover forte....


----------



## Illusion4u (2 Out 2013 às 21:29)

Dois relampagos fortissimos

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/index.jsp

164.7kAmp e 143.1kAmp.

A sorte é que foram no Mar ao largo do Porto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 21:30)

cstools.net disse:


> 11.4 mm continua a chover
> luz nem piscou
> vento quase nulo 13 Km/h
> 19 Cº
> ...



Nota-se perfeitamente novas células a entrar pelo Douro rumo a Norte! 

PS: Graças a Deus que temos a MeteoGalicia!


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 21:32)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2013
> ENORME TROVAO.... ESTREMECEU-ME A CASA TODA E NAO FOI MUITO PERTO... comecou a chover forte....



Agora vivemos no mesmo país!


----------



## rfilipeg (2 Out 2013 às 21:33)

Bem nós aqui no litoral norte, já ficamos servidos. "Eu queria mais uma como esta que passou". Olhando às imagens de satélite, acho que aqui o nosso cantinho já não leva com mais nada. Avistam-se clarões para o interior norte e é aí que nas próximas horas deve de cair em peso.


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 21:41)

outro potente... ainda mais forte q o anterior... do relampago ao trovao devem passar uns 3 a 4 segundos e mesmo assim o vidro da minha porta quase partia...


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 21:45)

eu axo q os de vila real ja devem ter q contar... nao e assim tao longe daqui... "so" temos a serra do marao a meio


----------



## supercell (2 Out 2013 às 22:04)

Por aqui o vento acalmou a temperatura está mais baixa.


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 22:07)

aqui ainda chove bem... de vez em qd um relampago/trovao mais forte mas axo q o pior (melhor) ja passou... chuva puxada a vento de oeste... a minha casa fica virada a este... nem quero imaginar se fosse virada a oeste... axo q metia agua por todo o lado...

edit: acalmou a chuva também... pode vir a proxima


----------



## jpmartins (2 Out 2013 às 22:16)

Boa noite

Por aqui trovejou bem por volta das 19:30, acompanhado de aguaceiros fortes. Não chegou a demorar 1h. A estação contabilizou 7.1mm.

O vento soprou moderado a forte nesse período.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2013 às 22:19)

Das 20h às 21h:
14,4mm em Arouca
13,0mm em P.Rubras, Porto. Esta mesma estação, das 19h às 20h acumulou 11,5mm.


----------



## Névoa (2 Out 2013 às 22:31)

Está agora uma belíssima noite, é encantador observar as nuvens a passarem rapidamente em direcção ao norte. Há muitas abertas, e é possível discernir, na escuridão da noite, um céu tingido de um azul muito escuro e intenso.

Está bem mais fresco agora, parece que a tempestade desfez aquele caldo desagradável a que tivemos de chamar ar por alguns dias 

Segundo o isep, a temperatura actual é de 18,3 C. Ainda segundo o isep, e para efeitos de comparação, a mínima terá sido de 15,4 C e a máxima de 24,2 C, embora o índice de calor máximo indique 25,1 C às 15:25.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Out 2013 às 22:45)

Bem, estive até agora pela cidade de Braga e de facto vale a pena sair à rua numa noite destas, numa esplanada debaixo de um belo serão de trovoada. 

Acumulei uns *18,0 mm* e registei um rain rate de 36,0 mm/h.

De facto temos recebido trovoadas mesmo à moda antiga, assim dá gosto!


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 22:50)

estou admirado com a edp... a luz nao falhou mesmo depois deste temporal todo... agora voltou a calmaria


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2013 às 22:53)

Cá no norte estamos fortes, estamos a levar com elas todas, que maravilha


----------



## jpmartins (2 Out 2013 às 23:01)

1337 disse:


> Cá no norte estamos fortes, estamos a levar com elas todas, que maravilha



É verdade, temos tido uns eventos interessantes


----------



## budah (2 Out 2013 às 23:06)

Aqui este temporal fez lembrar o episódio de outubro de 2011...inundações por grande parte da cidade.
A trovoada foi forte e persistente, acho que durou cerca de meia hora, inclusivé um raio atingiu um apartamento aqui bem perto e causou incendio.


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 23:06)

devemos ter tido mais chuva estes dias que os do sul no mes inteiro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 23:08)

fishisco disse:


> estou admirado com a edp... a luz nao falhou mesmo depois deste temporal todo... agora voltou a calmaria



Até a TDT se aguentou sem falhas!


----------



## cm3pt (2 Out 2013 às 23:59)

fishisco disse:


> eu axo q os de vila real ja devem ter q contar... nao e assim tao longe daqui... "so" temos a serra do marao a meio




Uma pequena amostra de Vila Real, a noite a fazer-se dia


----------



## GabKoost (3 Out 2013 às 01:16)

fishisco disse:


> estou admirado com a edp... a luz nao falhou mesmo depois deste temporal todo... agora voltou a calmaria



Na minha aldeia não falhou mas na vila, enquanto via o temporal em Paris, falhou e não voltou durante mais de uma hora.

Tive de ir embora para poder voltar a ter ligação com o mundo.

Neste momento vento forte por aqui mas nada de chuva desde a passagem do temporal.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Out 2013 às 01:30)

GabKoost disse:


> Na minha aldeia não falhou mas na vila, enquanto via o temporal em Paris, falhou e não voltou durante mais de uma hora.
> 
> Tive de ir embora para poder voltar a ter ligação com o mundo.
> 
> Neste momento vento forte por aqui mas nada de chuva desde a passagem do temporal.



Confirmo. Desde a passagem do temporal com chuva moderada-forte e trovoada à moda antiga nunca mais houve nada de especial por cá. No entanto surgiram gandes rajadas de vento que estão a diminuir de frequência.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Out 2013 às 07:31)

Noite "calma" para o que temos tido.

Contudo a mesma foi interrompida 3 vezes por fortes aguaceiros que duraram à volta de 10-15 minutos.

A tónica especial foi mesmo para o vento que rendeu rajadas interessantes!


----------



## Névoa (3 Out 2013 às 08:38)

Manhã de sol no Porto, com alguma nebulosidade. Subida da mínima e temperatura actual a rondar os 18,2 C segundo o isep.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Out 2013 às 11:30)

Boas,
por aqui manhã de céu muito nublado marcada por alguns aguaceiros e vento forte.

Precipitação acumulada: *3,0 mm*.


----------



## manchester (3 Out 2013 às 11:50)

A chuva intensa e a trovoada de ontem ao inicio da noite....devo dizer que isto foi 1 amostra, pois foi mais de 30 minutos de relâmpagos e chuva intensa...a filmagem já não coincidiu com a pior parte quando a trovoada estava mesmo sobre a zona onde estava...mas dá para ter 1 ideia do que se passou ontem


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Out 2013 às 15:13)

Boa tarde,

Atualmente tudo calmo depois de fortes rajadas de vento durante a manhã/madrugada.

Ontem tivemos uma boa ementa: Chuva por vezes forte acompanhada do show elétrico durante 1 boa hora.

Aqui deixo umas fotos da cidade de Braga tiradas ontem (Quarta-Feira dia 02) ao início da tarde desde o novo espaço de requalificação do monte do picoto. Relembro que o temporal abateu-se na cidade e arredores bem mais tarde ou seja ao final do dia.












Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2013 às 18:47)

Bom fim de tarde.

Boas fotos *ELJICUATRO*, com uma vista soberba sobre Braga - o velhinho estádio ainda está de pé?!

Por cá o panorama foi nublado, com umas pingas aqui e ali de manhã e tarde.
O vento soprou moderado com rajadas de madrugada mas agora está fraco de SO.

O acumulado hoje foi de *4,1 mm* (*ontem foi de 14,7 mm*).

*Tatual: 17,7ºC
Hr: 83%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Out 2013 às 18:54)

Por aqui ainda caíram uns bons aguaceiros fortes ao início da tarde, que foram diminuindo de frequência com o avançar desta.

Por agora estão 20,1ºC, 74% de humidade e *4,2 mm* acumulados.

Caro ELJICUATRO, esse seria um belo spot para assistir ao show de ontem, bonitas fotos.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Out 2013 às 19:49)

Boa noite,
Bom, comparado com o final do dia de ontem, hoje foi um verdadeiro marasmo... sol com fartura e temperaturas muito agradáveis no Porto.


----------



## Névoa (3 Out 2013 às 19:56)

Concordo e discordo com o João Pedro: sim, foi um dia com muito sol, mas em relação ao agradável... o sol, no início da tarde, era bom para arrancar a pele. Andar de transportes públicos sem refrigeração é altamente desaconselhável em tardes assim, e parece que os centros comerciais também andam a poupar na conta de electricidade.

De volta a casa, também não foi agradável constatar que os vizinhos persistem a fazer queimadas assim que sentem m bocado de calor. 

Horror total :/


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2013 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 

o dia começa com chuva, *4.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Temperatura actual: 14.6 ºc 

Outubro segue com *77.7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Veterano (4 Out 2013 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Algum chuvisco fraco, muita humidade e 18,8º, numa manhã para já cinzenta.


----------



## xes (4 Out 2013 às 09:09)

Por aqui até tem chuvido bastante, pensei que fosse estar sol hoje e desde as 7 da manha que não para de chover


----------



## Névoa (4 Out 2013 às 10:01)

Belo arco-íris visível da minha janela, assentando-se num banco de nuvens ao sul e desvanecendo-se a norte.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Out 2013 às 16:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde.
> 
> Boas fotos *ELJICUATRO*, com uma vista soberba sobre Braga - o velhinho estádio ainda está de pé?!
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Aristocrata,

O velhinho estádio (1º de Maio) ainda está de pé, serve para a prática de atletismo, alias é o local de formação de atletas e foi classificado no ano passado (2012) como monumento de interesse público e está integrado na "Zona Especial de Proteção".

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2013 às 00:45)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro Aristocrata,
> 
> O velhinho estádio (1º de Maio) ainda está de pé, serve para a prática de atletismo, alias é o local de formação de atletas e foi classificado no ano passado (2012) como monumento de interesse público e está integrado na "Zona Especial de Proteção".
> Cmps.



Boa noite.

*ELJICUATRO*, nunca fui propriamente um adepto incondicional do SC Braga, mas o estádio 1º de maio sempre foi um dos meus preferidos no panorama do futebol.
Aquela construção robusta em granito é especial, um verdadeiro monumento.
Foi e continua a ser um dos estádios que eu mais gosto, ainda que agora secundarizado.

----------

Por cá tivemos períodos de sol durante o dia, bastante agradável a meio da tarde.
Ainda acumulei *1,3 mm* no dia de ontem.
O vento soprou em geral fraco de S.
A noite segue fresca, com neblina e vento calmo, num céu praticamente despejado.
O fim de semana deverá trazer de novo os sorrisos ao povo (SOL!)

*Tatual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 94%​*


----------



## Névoa (5 Out 2013 às 09:37)

Muito nevoeiro no Porto, o meu tempo favorito... quando está frio. 

Segundo o isep, a temperatura actual é de 14,1 C, e segundo a feup, 13,8C.

Na noite de ontem tirei uma manta leve do armário, o que já não fazia há muuuuito tempo! No entanto, ao meio da noite, acordei a sentir um calor enorme, sensação que ainda não se desfez de todo, o que pode mostrar quanto tempo demora para que uma casa abafada como a minha aqueça (pouco) e resfrie (muito).

Para o meu deleite, a previsão do ipma para quinta, que antevia a probabilidade de temperaturas na ordem dos 26/19 C para aquele dia, agora prevê 25/13 C para a ocasião, se bem que volte a adiar a probabilidade de máximas abaixo dos 20 C (desta feita para sábado, mas isso está bem longe ainda).


----------



## Paula (5 Out 2013 às 16:04)

Boa tarde.

Dia bastante agradável por Braga. A manhã por cá já se sentiu fresquinha e pede já um casaquinho 
No céu, de momento, pairam alguns cumulus e a temperatura encontra-se nuns agradáveis 22ºC.

Continuação de um bom sábado a todos.


----------



## supercell (5 Out 2013 às 18:37)

Já está a começar o arrefecimento...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Out 2013 às 23:52)

Boa noite.

Tivemos hoje um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de ENE (dominante).
Esteve agradável, "primaveril".
Sabe bem uns dias de sol.

*Tmín: 8,8ºC
Tmáx: 26,2ºC

Tatual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 84%​*

Boa semana para todos.


----------



## Névoa (7 Out 2013 às 13:02)

Temperatura a subir rapidamente no Porto, segundo o isep estamos presentemente com 23,8C. A mínima até agora para hoje é de 16,6 C, ainda segundo o isep, um valor consideravelmente mais elevado que os 14ºC previstos pelo ipma para hoje.

As previsões do ipma deixaram-me assustada, lá estão de volta máximas na ordem dos 27 C para o Porto (e aqui na cidade vai ser sempre mais que isso, já se sabe) e dos 28 C para Lisboa, valores bem acima das médias do mês (mas como o mês ainda está no início, talvez esta diferença grande não seja tão significativa).

O modelo numérico apresentado nesta saída do ipma prevê, para o Porto, uma certa descida das temperaturas máximas a partir de quinta acompanhado de uma descida menos regular das mínimas, que, com oscilações pontuais, vão ficar numa média dos 20/12 C. Nesta saída do ipma também foram eliminadas as mínimas de apenas um dígito anteriormente previstas para certos dias do período. 

Resumindo: máximas muito altas no início da semana, mínimas a elevarem-se para além do previsto e uma situação cujo fim ainda não se adivinha no horizonte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Out 2013 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,

por aqui dia de céu limpo com 27ºC actuais e vento fraco, um dia "primaveril".


----------



## ELJICUATRO (7 Out 2013 às 17:08)

Névoa disse:


> Temperatura a subir rapidamente no Porto, segundo o isep estamos presentemente com 23,8C. A mínima até agora para hoje é de 16,6 C, ainda segundo o isep, um valor consideravelmente mais elevado que os 14ºC previstos pelo ipma para hoje.
> 
> As previsões do ipma deixaram-me assustada, lá estão de volta máximas na ordem dos 27 C para o Porto (e aqui na cidade vai ser sempre mais que isso, já se sabe) e dos 28 C para Lisboa, valores bem acima das médias do mês (mas como o mês ainda está no início, talvez esta diferença grande não seja tão significativa).
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

De facto até ao meio da semana a invicta vai esturricar com essas máximas altas devido à "Lestada"  . 

Por cá deveremos ter máximas quase idênticas com fluxo predominante de (E/NE).

Cmps.


----------



## Névoa (7 Out 2013 às 18:43)

Pois é, eljicuatro, estarmos de novo às voltas com as lestadas é quase inacreditável. Espero que os incêndios não recomecem com esta situação, e que o calor fique mais atenuado a partir de quinta! 

Segundo o isep:

temperatura actual: 21,6 C
temperatura máxima:  25.8 C às  14:46
índice de calor máximo: 26.3 C às  15:32 

Até que não ultrapassou em muito os 25C de máxima previstos hoje pelo ipma...


----------



## Névoa (8 Out 2013 às 14:23)

A saída das 8:30 (=9:30 até o fim do mês) do ipma já aumentou a máxima para quinta (25 C), mas ainda antevê (já nos modelos numéricos) uma queda mais acentuada para sexta (21 C). Como eu temia, cada novo dia que sai da previsão dos modelos e entra para o domínio dos meteorologistas é corrigido de forma aumentar as temperaturas. Mas estive a comparar estas previsões com o gfs, é mais ou menos por aí, tanto quinta como sexta.

De qualquer forma, estas modificações são pequenas, não vejo nada que marque a entrada das temperaturas outonais, embora a partir do dia 21 as quedas pareçam mais acentuadas.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2013 às 17:29)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia de céu limpo e agradavelmente quente.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de NNE.

Ontem a *máxima* foi de *28,5ºC* e *hoje* de *26,4ºC*.
Ontem a *mínima* foi de *9,0ºC* e *hoje* de *9,8ºC*.

*Tatual: 24,5ºC
Hr: 42%​*

Mudanças teremos nos próximos tempos, o que é natural atendendo que estamos quase a meio de outubro. O sol mais baixo, menos horas de sol irão contribuir para o lento arrefecimento da atmosfera.
Até lá, só temos razões para aproveitar este sol...


----------



## Névoa (9 Out 2013 às 20:47)

Temperaturas de hoje no Porto (S. Tomé?) segundo o isep:

Actual: 20,7 C
Máxima: 27 C às  17:31 
Mínima: 16,3 C às  03:04 
Índice de calor máximo: 27,2 C às  17:36 

Ou seja, ficou-se um pouco além do que da previsão do IPMA para hoje no Porto (27 C) e um grau aquém da previsão, alterada hoje, para o dia de hoje (28 C). Espero que isso continue assim e que amanhã também a máxima seja inferior à prevista! 

Em relação à mínima, esta continua a constituir a maior diferença entre a previsão do ipma e a realidade da cidade do Porto (e não Pedras Rubras, aliás nem cheguei a verificar os valores de lá hoje): 16,3 C do isep contra os 15 C da previsão do ipma.

De resto, o dia foi muito agradável, principalmente em casa, com os estores totalmente cerrados, vidros fechados e A/C ligado 

edit. Fica sem efeito o que eu disse sobre a temperatura ser da cidade do Porto, afinal esta estação do isep não se localiza dentro do Porto e não sei dizer ao certo se há grande variação, mas alguma sempre há. É pena porque esta estação é muito completa e oferece muita informação... a estação da feup parece-me um bocado descontinuada, por outro lado, esta sim uma estação situada dentro do Porto.
Estive a observar estes dias e a estação da feup, em dias de sol, coloca máximas consideravelmente mais elevadas que o isep, cheguei a pensar que a temperatura estava inflacionada mas agora, visto que a estação do isep afinal não se encontra dentro da cidade do Porto, isso pode explicar a diferença.


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2013 às 19:34)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima:*14.8 ºC*

Máxima: *25.8 ºC*

*Actual*

Temp: 19.6 ºC

Vento NW 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.5 hpa

Humidade: 69%

Mais um dia em tudo semelhante aos anteriores,  céu limpo e temperaturas agradáveis durante a tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Out 2013 às 20:01)

Boa noite,

Por aqui tive mais um dia cheio de sol com temperaturas agradáveis durante a tarde, à noite já começa a refrescar bem.

Por agora sigo com 19,9ºC e humidade nos 65%.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2013 às 06:55)

Bom dia, 

início de dia mais fresco, mínima de *11.9 ºc* até ao momento.

Actual: 12.0 ºc 

Céu limpo


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2013 às 15:35)

Boas,

por aqui céu limpo com uns agradáveis 21,7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Névoa (13 Out 2013 às 02:23)

Concordo que agora o tempo já tem mais cara de outono, mas agora ao ver a previsão do ipma vejo, com tristeza, as mínimas a subirem cada vez mais na previsão, certamente por causa da chuva que irá mais uma vez quase nivelar máximas com mínimas.

Assim, será de se esperar uma semana com máximas a rondar os 20 C (já muito de acordo com a média de outubro) e mínimas quase sempre de 16 C, ainda bastante elevadas em comparação à média.

Se dependesse de mim mandava a chuva para outras regiões do país, onde é mais necessária que aqui, e ficava com mínimas mais baixas em troca. 

Por enquanto, segundo o isep:

temperatura actual:  15,9 C 
temperatura máxima: 16,4 C às  00:17 
temperatura mínima: 15,9 C às  02:11


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2013 às 10:57)

Bons dias, 

Já chove pelo Porto, céu encoberto 15.9 ºc


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2013 às 11:08)

E chove moderadamente! 

( a mínima foi de *12.8 ºc* )

Temperatura em queda : 15.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2013 às 11:39)

E cai certinha:

[ame="http://youtu.be/jka-qKuPwPg"]http://youtu.be/jka-qKuPwPg[/ame]


temperatura continua em queda : 14.6 ºc actuais


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2013 às 12:57)

Por aqui começou agora a chover e parece que vai ser toda a tarde.


----------



## supercell (13 Out 2013 às 13:45)

Parou de chover.


----------



## 1337 (13 Out 2013 às 14:18)

Não contava com tanta chuva hoje, cai  moderadamente e persistente


----------



## james (13 Out 2013 às 14:30)

Boas , por aqui chove certinho desde as 8 da manha.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2013 às 15:37)

Boas,

Só agora a net voltou, após uma falha geral por estas bandas. 

Por aqui após uma manhã de chuvisco, a partir do início da tarde começou a cair com alguma intensidade e persistência, fazendo o acumulado ser de *6,0 mm*. 

Neste momento chove fraco.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2013 às 19:01)

Boas, 

Tarde de chuva por aqui, céu encoberto.

Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade e persistente.

*8.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2013 às 19:29)

Boa tarde,
Em viagem desde o sul, apanhei chuva desde Aveiro até ao Porto a partir das 18h00 sensivelmente. Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade na Invicta.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2013 às 19:39)

Chove intensamente por aqui, *12 mm* acumulados


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2013 às 19:53)

Por aqui cai um chuvisco quase imperceptível, pelo radar denota-se que a precipitação está mais para os lados do Porto e Aveiro neste momento.

Destaque para os 100% de humidade.

Precipitação acumulada: *12,6 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2013 às 20:01)

*13.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento, continua a chuva

*91.3 mm* este mês

Há momentos por aqui:

[ame="http://youtu.be/cvUUZTI0Dbk"]http://youtu.be/cvUUZTI0Dbk[/ame]


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2013 às 21:14)

Boa noite.

Hoje tem sido um dia de chuva, persistente, "chata", daquela que se entranha por todo o lado.
O vento tem soprado fraco.
O acumulado do dia vai nos *15,7 mm*.

*Tmín: 10,4ºC
Tmáx: 16,6ºC

Tatual: 16,1ºC
Hr: 93%​*
Perspectiva-se uma semana húmida. Já limpei o pluviómetro para o que der e vier...
Boa semana!


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2013 às 23:13)

Volta a chuva por aqui,  *14 mm* acumulados


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Out 2013 às 23:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Hoje tem sido um dia de chuva, persistente, "chata", daquela que se entranha por todo o lado.
> O vento tem soprado fraco.
> ...



Boa noite,

Andei esta tarde pelos lados do nosso amigo GabKoost e posso dizer que chuveu sempre miudinha e certinha "Non Stop" e notou-se bem uma queda da temperatura máxima que não passou hoje dos 17-18ºC.

Também sou da opinião do amigo 1337, não contava com tanta chuva e de forma persistente.

Esta semana será bem diferente da anterior onde tivemos temperaturas do "Verão de S.Martinho". Espera-se dias húmidos com alguma pluviosidade nesta região c/ fluxo de S/SO.

Caro Aristocrata como dizes e bem "para o que der e vier", aqui estaremos para ver o total no final da semana mas acho que a média de outubro já está no papo pelo menos nesta zona.

Dados atuais:

TEMP: 16.6ºC
HR: 92%


Boa Semana a todos.

Cmps.


----------



## fishisco (14 Out 2013 às 08:03)

por aqui o dia comecou cinzento... com chuva miudinha e nevoeiro


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2013 às 08:20)

Bom dia, 
*2.8 mm* acumulados de madrugada, céu encoberto a ameaçar chuva a qualquer momento.


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2013 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Início da semana a prometer chuva, ambiente ainda morno (18,2º).


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2013 às 09:05)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> *2.8 mm* acumulados de madrugada, céu encoberto a ameaçar chuva a qualquer momento.



Aí está ela  chuva persistente neste momento


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2013 às 11:28)

*8 mm *acumulados até ao momento.

Manhã de Chuva com algum nevoeiro.

*99.7 mm *este mês


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2013 às 13:06)

Por aqui é só chuva e mais chuva, nas ruas e junto aos passeios parecem rios...

Pequenas inundações em zonas de sarjetas entupidas..

Sigo com *14.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2013 às 13:08)

E não para *15 mm *, grande chuvada!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2013 às 13:11)

Snifa disse:


> E não para *15 mm *, grande chuvada!



Teoricamente seria um dia de chuva fraca por essas bandas, mas penso que os valores pela tua zona são sempre algo inflaccionados, talvez pelo posicionamento que apresentas !


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2013 às 13:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Teoricamente seria um dia de chuva fraca por essas bandas, mas penso que os valores pela tua zona são sempre algo inflaccionados, talvez pelo posicionamento que apresentas !



Sim, depende do local, nesta zona elevada chove sempre mais que em zonas baixas ( como se houvesse um "mini" efeito orográfico) de qualquer modo tenho notícias de chuva forte na zona da Boavista, numa zona mais baixa, e é uma pena a estação do ISEP não estar a reportar precipitação...pois os valores são sempre muito semelhantes aos meus..

Tem chovido muito e continua


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2013 às 13:44)

Confirmo. Muita chuva durante a manhã na zona oeste do Campo Alegre e Boavista.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Out 2013 às 13:53)

Boas tardes,

por aqui apenas pela manhã choveu algo mais forte, por agora tenho tido apenas chuva fraca/chuvisco. 

Precipitação acumulada: *5,4 mm*. 


De momento chove fraco e estão 17,4ºC.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Out 2013 às 14:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> por aqui apenas pela manhã choveu algo mais forte, por agora tenho tido apenas chuva fraca/chuvisco.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Ruipedroo,

Manhã chuvosa quase persistente pelas nossas bandas, miudinha mas que molha e bem!!! A este ritmo "certinho" teremos sem dúvida bons acumulados até ao final do mês.

As previsões apontam para períodos de chuva/chuva fraca nos próximos dias para o Minho mas a verdade é que a base de nuvens anda baixa (menos de 500m) e consegue cobrir os montes mais altos da redondeza. A humidade relativa anda alta e sentimos uma sensação desagradável na pele com temperaturas amenas mas apropriadas para a época do ano.

Este mês de Outubro será dúvida bem chuvoso nesta região e com uma diversidade tremenda: tivemos há pouco tempo dias quentes com sol "quase de verão" e dias outonais, é o Minho na sua melhor forma!!! 

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2013 às 15:40)

Grande escuridão a Oeste e SW, bela nuvem em desenvolvimento vertical e base baixa a aproximar-se, vem lá carga pela certa...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2013 às 18:34)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Caro Aristocrata como dizes e bem "para o que der e vier", aqui estaremos para ver o total no final da semana mas acho que *a média de outubro já está no papo pelo menos nesta zona.*



Bom fim de dia.

ELJICUATRO, por este caminho a média de outubro pode bem ser "atropelada".
Mas até lá vamos com calma, que tenho de ter um ou outro dia para fazer os meus trabalhos exteriores de jardinagem...

Por cá tivemos então períodos de chuva moderada.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado, em média de SO.
O acumulado de hoje segue nos 14,7 mm.
Ontem terminei o dia com 18,8 mm.

O céu apresenta-se agora muito nublado e o vento é fraco.

*Hoje
Tmín: 15,7ºC
Tmáx: 17,4ºC

Tatual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 94%​*


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2013 às 19:55)

Snifa disse:


> Grande escuridão a Oeste e SW, bela nuvem em desenvolvimento vertical e base baixa a aproximar-se, vem lá carga pela certa...


Também a vi mas, aqui pelo Porto ocidental, se deu em alguma coisa passou-me completamente despercebida. A tarde foi bem mais seca do que a manhã.


----------



## Névoa (14 Out 2013 às 20:59)

Dia mais quente, hoje, e se o sol conseguisse abrir caminho dentre as nuvens o mormaço ia ficar pesado e desagradável. Lá pelas 15:30 isso quase aconteceu, aliás, eu olhei pela janela por sentir já bastante calor e vi alguns raios mais ousados... daí veio aquela tal nuvem grande e preta, e alguma chuva com ela, e também ficou bem mais fresco  Tenho, novamente, a sensação de estar a atravessar uma frente fria em pleno verão.

Segundo o isep, e até agora:

temperatura actual:  18,5 C 
temperatura máxima: 19,3 C às  15:35 
temperatura mínima: 16,9 C às  03:48 

Aqui não chove agora, mas o céu continua bem carregado.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2013 às 07:19)

Bom dia, 

mais um dia que começa com chuva, *2 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

16.8 ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2013 às 08:40)

Chove agora com mais intensidade.

*3 mm* acumulados.

Início de dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem.


----------



## Veterano (15 Out 2013 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca em Matosinhos, com um misto de nuvens e nevoeiro.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2013 às 09:49)

Bom dia.

Mais chuva e tempo húmido.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de SSO.
O *acumulado* é de *9,7 mm*.

*Tatual: 17,2ºC
Hr: 95%​*


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2013 às 13:23)

Boas, 

Sigo com *6.4 mm* acumulados.

Neste momento vai pingando com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2013 às 13:38)

Boas,

por aqui tive uma madrugada e manhã marcados pela chuva, no geral foi fraca excepto em alguns períodos nos quais caiu de forma moderada. 

Neste momento cai um chuvisco leve, estão 19,6ºC e 97% Hr.

Precipitação acumulada: *8,1 mm*.


----------



## Paula (15 Out 2013 às 13:39)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui vai chuviscando.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2013 às 19:56)

Boa noite.

Mantiveram-se os períodos de chuva fraca por cá, ocasionalmente moderada (curta duração).
O acumulado é agora de *13,7 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de SO.


*Tatual: 17,9ºC
Hr: 95%​*


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2013 às 20:47)

Boas noites, 

por aqui mantive os *6.4 mm*, ocorreram alguns chuviscos durante a tarde, mas não tiveram intensidade nem duração suficientes para acumular.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *16.2 ºc *

máxima: *18.1 **ºc* 

*Actual*

temp:17.7 ºc 

Vento SW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.0 hpa

Humidade: 98%

Céu encoberto.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2013 às 21:44)

Onde para o calhalho da chuva?


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2013 às 00:35)

Por cá sigo com períodos de chuva moderada de curta duração, 18,2ºC e 100% de humidade.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Out 2013 às 00:48)

E eu aqui a seca!


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2013 às 07:06)

Bons dias, 

mais um dia que começa com chuva, *1.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

17.5 ºc actuais


----------



## Veterano (16 Out 2013 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Continuação do aspecto cinzento do céu, com alguns chuviscos esporádicos. Estão 18,3º.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2013 às 12:41)

Boa tarde,

por aqui mais do mesmo, chuva fraca sempre certinha que acumulou *3,3 mm* até ao momento. 

18,8°C.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2013 às 14:22)

Continua a chuva fraca mas com alguma persistência, sigo com *6,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2013 às 18:42)

Boas, 

Tem sido toda a tarde a chover constantemente entre o fraco e o moderado, com algum nevoeiro á mistura.

Sigo com *7.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2013 às 20:26)

Cai certinha, ainda não parou desde o início da tarde.
*9 mm* acumulados

17.5 ºc actuais

98% humidade


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2013 às 20:45)

Um pequeno vídeo que fiz agora mesmo ( ver 720p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/Sav3a_MMU_c"]http://youtu.be/Sav3a_MMU_c[/ame]


*9.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2013 às 22:31)

Por aqui também tem estado todo o dia a cair, ora chuvisco ora chuva fraca/moderada, já lá vai o quarto dia consecutivo sem sinais do sol. 

Precipitação acumulada: *9,6 mm*. 

Neste momento chuvisca e estão 17,7ºC.


----------



## Paula (16 Out 2013 às 22:36)

Boas.

Mais um dia de chuva fraca/chuvisco.
Muita humidade por estes lados.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2013 às 23:29)

Boa noite,

Continua a chuva fraca mas muito certinha. Está assim desde sensivelmente as 18h00.


----------



## fishisco (16 Out 2013 às 23:35)

aqui choveu o dia todo e agora está nevoeiro


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2013 às 00:02)

Boa noite.

Não há muito a acrescentar.
Chove de forma contínua há bastantes horas, ora chuviscando, ora caindo fraca.
Tempo muito húmido, com vento fraco (em média de SSO).
Neste momento o vento está calmo.
O acumulado de precipitação de 4ª feira foi de *9,7 mm*.

*Tatual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 95%​*


----------



## PauloSR (17 Out 2013 às 00:06)

Boa noite,

18ºC marcam o meu regresso à Póvoa de Lanhoso, depois de uns tempos na magnifica cidade espanhola de Valência, com as máximas a oscilarem os 29º/30ºC... E com dias de muito sol, claro está!

Agora, nada mais me resta senão "aturar" o clima da minha terra... Levanto a bandeira da redenção 


Cumprimentos


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2013 às 01:11)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 18ºC marcam o meu regresso à Póvoa de Lanhoso, depois de uns tempos na magnifica cidade espanhola de Valência, com as máximas a oscilarem os 29º/30ºC... E com dias de muito sol, claro está!
> 
> ...



Vá lá Paulo, este tempo é o melhor, é a característica da nossa região, calor foi o que não faltou o verão todo, claro que há beira do que sentis-te em valencia isto é frio, mas o tempo até não está frio, as noites até tem sido bastante agradáveis não tem descido dos 17º


----------



## Veterano (17 Out 2013 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Algum nevoeiro, que contudo deixa ver o céu azul. E claro muitas nuvens.


----------



## belem (17 Out 2013 às 10:51)

1337 disse:


> Vá lá Paulo, este tempo é o melhor, é a característica da nossa região, calor foi o que não faltou o verão todo, claro que há beira do que sentis-te em valencia isto é frio, mas o tempo até não está frio, as noites até tem sido bastante agradáveis não tem descido dos 17º



Neste momento em Valencia estão 19 graus.

A média climatológica das máximas de Outubro desta cidade é de 23,6ºc.

Realmente, devem ter sido uns dias bem quentes a lembrar um bocado o Outubro de 2011 que tivemos em Portugal.

Ainda que ontem (no Algarve) estiveram 29-30 graus em alguns locais.

A diferença será maior para o Minho, mas certamente que cada local tem o seu encanto e a chuva já é mais que necessária para «alimentar» a região.


----------



## boneli (17 Out 2013 às 12:59)

Bom dia. 

Finalmente um pequeno interregno. Mesmo pequeno, porque amanhã ela está de volta e sem fim à vista. Estes acumulados aqui por cima a continuar assim vão ser um mimo.


----------



## fishisco (17 Out 2013 às 14:07)

por aqui ve-se o ceu azul e sol sorri timidamente mas se o gfs acertar vem ai uma grande regadela na proxima semana... mas até lá ainda vai cortar, digo eu


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2013 às 14:14)

Boas tardes,

por aqui como já disseram não chove, porém o céu permanece com muitas nuvens.

Ambiente um pouco abafado, com uns 22,3ºC actuais e 76% de humidade.

E com todos estes dias muito húmidos, eis que surgem estes nossos amigos:


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2013 às 17:52)

Boa tarde.

Bela fotografia *Ruipedroo*. Os fungos adoram este tempo húmido e algo abafado. O musgo também... Logo que possa a relva vai levar com sulfato de ferro para tratar o tapete musguento que se criou nas últimas semanas de chuva.

Hoje começamos o dia com nevoeiro, que deu lugar a céu muito nublado a partir do meio-final da manhã; o sol ainda deu um ar da sua graça.
Agora temos vento fraco de SSO e céu muito nublado.
O acumulado de precipitação de hoje é de *2,0 mm*. Já levo um *acumulado mensal de 149,6 mm*. Veremos até onde nos levará a próxima semana

*Tmín: 16,0ºC
Tmáx: 21,7ºC

Tatual: 19,7ºC
Hr: 88%​*


----------



## Névoa (17 Out 2013 às 17:53)

Tempo abafado, com aquela desagradável sensação de calor junto à pele típica do mormaço; não chove mas o céu está completamente encoberto, em contraste com as largas abertas da manhã de hoje.

Acredito que o maior desvio deste mês em relação às médias de Outubro será na mínima, que continua invulgarmente alta e deve continuar acima da média por algum tempo.

Ontem foi dia de compras e deparei-me já com alguns produtos de Natal, não pude deixar de ficar espantada ao pensar que faltam pouco mais de dois meses e aqui estamos a reclamar de calor e mormaço!!!!

Segundo o isep e até agora:

temperatura actual:  19,9 C 
temperatura máxima: 21,2 C às  13:30 
temperatura mínima: 17,2 C às  08:06 

A amplitude térmica nem é assim tão má hoje, 4 C...


----------



## Paula (18 Out 2013 às 11:06)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado, neste momento.
Espera-se que ela chegue mais logo para a tarde 

Entretanto, alerta amarelo já lançado pelo IPMA para Viana, Braga e Porto.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Out 2013 às 13:18)

Paula disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Céu muito nublado, neste momento.
> Espera-se que ela chegue mais logo para a tarde
> ...



Boa tarde Cara Paula,

já estamos a preparar de novo os contadores para os próximos dias que prometem ser chuvosos e em alguns locais do Minho acho que podemos mesmo ultrapassar os 300l/m2 até ao final do mês.

Cmps.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Out 2013 às 14:44)

Chuva moderada e acompanhada de vento moderado a forte


----------



## Névoa (18 Out 2013 às 14:51)

Acordei com a casa transformada num forno, e depois tive de fechar as janelas por causa da fumaça vinda das queimadas... tive de fechar tudo e aguentar com o calor  Até pela fresta na janela do tubo do ar condicionado a fumaça entrava... 

Espero pela chuva, não para conta-la, mas para acabar com este suplício!


----------



## PauloSR (18 Out 2013 às 14:58)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com 19.5 °C. Nada de chuva para já.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2013 às 15:02)

Por aqui apenas uns pingos que nem molharam o chão, o vento sim esse já se fez sentir bem.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2013 às 15:20)

Grande chuvada neste momento!


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2013 às 15:22)

Boa célula agora a SW do Porto..deverá entrar algures a norte de Viana.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2013 às 15:24)

Aqui na Zona Boavista é mesmo torrencial!


----------



## 1337 (18 Out 2013 às 15:26)

Vem aí qualquer coisa engraçada, vejam o radar do meteogalicia


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2013 às 15:28)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão distante...alguém confirma?


----------



## PauloSR (18 Out 2013 às 15:29)

Por aqui, nada mais nos resta do que ver pelo Sat24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aqui reina a pasmaceira...


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2013 às 15:33)

1337 disse:


> Vem aí qualquer coisa engraçada, vejam o radar do meteogalicia



Vai direito a ti..é uma boa célula


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2013 às 15:54)

Começa a chover por Braga. 

Edit: chove forte!


----------



## 1337 (18 Out 2013 às 16:04)

Está muito escuro, chuva forte


----------



## PauloSR (18 Out 2013 às 16:04)

Chuva forte!!! Veio com toda a "pujança"


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2013 às 16:05)

E é o diluvio!!


----------



## Névoa (18 Out 2013 às 16:05)

Pelo Porto já abrandou muito e está a cessar. Foi chuva moderada com momentos mais intensos, mas não passou muito disso. Espero que haja mais em breve.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Out 2013 às 16:14)

Ruipedroo disse:


> E é o diluvio!!



Boa tarde,

Por cá ainda não é um verdadeiro dilúvio. 

Começou a chover a cerca de 25mns (começou por volta das 15H45).

Nesta última meia hora posso dizer que houve 2 períodos de chuva moderada-forte mas atualmente é fraca mas certinha.

O show já começou e estou curioso de ver quanto é que vamos acumular pela Bracara Augusta. Todos sabemos que alguns Km's fazem toda a diferença em relação ao trajeto e passagem de células mais "Hardcore".

Vamos acompanhar hoje o 1º round e o 2º round (a partir de Segunda-Feira) promete ser mais feroz em termos de precipitação e na frente na sua globalidade. Veremos

Bom Fim de Semana a todos e Bom Nowcasting Amigos do Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Out 2013 às 16:14)

Boas 

E começou a chover aqui ( Bouro Santa Marta ) Amares com mais intensidade 

Abraços


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2013 às 16:20)

Eljicuatro, óbvio que não é nenhum dilúvio, era só para descrever um período chuva bem forte que se abateu por aqui. 

Entretanto acalmou mas continua a cair de forma moderada.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Out 2013 às 16:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Eljicuatro, óbvio que não é nenhum dilúvio, era só para descrever um período chuva bem forte que se abateu por aqui.
> 
> Entretanto acalmou mas continua a cair de forma moderada.



claro que sim Caro Ruipedroo,

Neste 1º round acho que o alto minho vai levar com mais fatias do bolo mas no 2º round da próxima 2ªFeira (21 Out) acho que toda a região pode levar com valores bem mais elevados.

Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2013 às 19:11)

Boas,

tarde um pouco desinteressante por estas bandas, ainda que tenha recebido alguns períodos de chuva forte que renderam uns *5,7 mm* até ao momento. 

Sigo com 18ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## 1337 (18 Out 2013 às 19:55)

Desde as 6:30 da tarde que a chuva passou a períodos de chuva forte, agora está um dilúvio autentico, muito forte mesmo


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2013 às 20:05)

Boas, 

chove agora com mais intensidade, sigo com *8 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2013 às 20:17)

*9.2 mm* acumulados e continua a chover bem!

Penso que estamos agora na fase mais activa da frente.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2013 às 20:32)

Snifa disse:


> Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão distante...alguém confirma?


Confirmo que a essa hora também ouvi o mesmo som, quando caiu uma valente carga de água.


----------



## CptRena (18 Out 2013 às 20:32)

EMA de Aveiro registava às 1800Z (1900J) já uma acumulação de 6,3mm

Não tem chovido muito por aqui


EMA de Anadia à mesma hora contava com 10,4mm


A zona mais central do país parece estar a levar com a maior quantidade, pelo  que diz o radar. Também o extremo NO de PT Continental, como têm aqui reportado, tem levado uma boa chuvada.


----------



## 1337 (18 Out 2013 às 20:33)

Ás 18 horas a EMA de Ponte de Lima marcou 14.4 mm, as próximas horas vai ter valor igual a este ou superior, que grande carga de água que se abate por aqui, ainda não parou


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2013 às 20:35)

*10.4 mm* acumulados, chove bem!

Gotas bastante grossas.


----------



## Paula (18 Out 2013 às 20:36)

Chove bem por aqui. 
Belos acumulados que vão ficar pela região norte, principalmente no litoral.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2013 às 20:37)

Sem dúvida a melhor parte da frente, chove bem forte por aqui ! 

*9,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2013 às 21:03)

E continua a chover com intensidade !

*11,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## 1337 (18 Out 2013 às 21:06)

Mais 7.8mm ás 19 horas segundo a EMA


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2013 às 21:17)

1337 disse:


> Mais 7.8mm ás 19 horas segundo a EMA



Ponte de Lima está-lhe a dar bem hoje, eu ainda as vi a passar ao lado hoje à tarde, o que dita a diferença de acumulados rem relação a esta zona. 

Continua a chover com intensidade, deve estar para acabar em breve.


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 21:32)

A tarde tem sido de periodos de chuva moderada... 

Agora é que os poços vão encher


----------



## CptRena (18 Out 2013 às 21:44)

O mapa de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas galego está offline/inoperacional


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 22:33)

Ouvi um grande trovão...


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 22:37)

Começa a chover moderado cada vez mais intensamente...


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 22:38)

Segundo trovão, agora confirmei, vem aí festa...


----------



## CptRena (18 Out 2013 às 22:38)

supercell disse:


> Ouvi um grande trovão...



Vi o flash lá fora e ouvi-o nos 300kHz. Depois veio o trovão. Antes disso já tinha começado há pouco a cair bem uma chuvada que continua neste momento. Um aglomerado que se vê no radar a passar aqui por cima com chuva moderada a forte e com uma actividade eléctrica até agora.


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 22:40)

Começa a passar de moderada a forte... não me parece muito ativa em termos de actividade eléctrica até agora mas...


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2013 às 22:48)

Por aqui também regressa a chuva forte.


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 22:51)

Chove torrencialmente, mesmo no limiar do díluvio! Grande carga!


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 22:56)

A chuva normalizou e a trovoada ficou-se por 2 trovões esparços.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2013 às 23:18)

Autêntico dilúvio por Espinho!!!

Rain rate* 53,8 mm/hr*

Acumulado de precipitação até ao momento *15,0 mm*


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 23:23)

Chove forte outra vez...


----------



## GabKoost (18 Out 2013 às 23:28)

A "esgaçar" bem por aqui!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Out 2013 às 23:32)

Boa noite,

Cheguei agora de Aveiro, fiz a viagem debaixo de chuva muito forte.


Por aqui 14.2mm.


----------



## CptRena (18 Out 2013 às 23:40)

Bem passámos de 6,3mm de acumulação às 1900J para 19,4mm às 2300J, dos quais 11mm cairam entre  as 2200J e as 2300J.

Na última actualização a EMA reportou:

17,8°C @ 91,5% HR
SE @ 18km/h
11mm


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2013 às 23:59)

Amanhã à mais


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2013 às 00:00)

Por aqui a frente despede-se e dá lugar à lua cheia, embora ainda entre nuvens.

Termino o dia com *13,8 mm* acumulados. 

Veremos o que nos traz o pós-frontal.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2013 às 00:29)

Boas, 

ontem terminei o dia com *21.8 mm* acumulados, muita chuva depois das 22 horas.

De momento tudo mais calmo, não chove.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Out 2013 às 01:53)

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais/concelho.aspx?Distrito=Braga&Concelho=Braga&Option=Interior&content_id=3485577


----------



## Névoa (19 Out 2013 às 02:07)

Pelos vistos a chuva e o vento foram bem mais fortes em Braga que no Porto, aqui ouvi muitas sirenes mas, onde moro, nada se passou, pelo menos por causa da chuva.

Agora o céu está a ficar totalmente nublado novamente, e a temperatura já subiu um bocado, o que é pena porque logo depois da meia-noite finalmente chegámos a ter mínimas abaixo dos 17 C.

Há uma hora ou duas atrás eu estava à janela, a contemplar os raios de lua a deixar entrever o azul profundo do céu adornado por estrelas entre nuvens. Se eu não estivesse tão chateada diria que era um céu mágico.

Bolas, vivemos num universo tão equilibrado, tão profundamente belo, cujos segredos nem sequer começamos a desvendar, porque o ser humano é tão destrutivo???!!!!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2013 às 08:18)

Bom dia,
Amanhecer pleno de sol e sarapintado por algumas nuvens no Porto. Veremos por quanto tempo se manterá assim; já se vêem muitas nuvens no horizonte.


----------



## james (19 Out 2013 às 09:42)

Bom dia . Inicio do dia com  aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2013 às 10:04)

Ui mas que chuvada cai por aqui!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2013 às 10:18)

Boa noite.

Parece que tivemos animação ao fechar do dia de 6ª feira.
Tivemos chuva forte entre as 22h e as 24h. O _rain rate_ máximo foi de 69,8mm\h pelas 23.42h.
O acumulado de ontem foi então de *35,8 mm*.

Esta madrugada já foi bem mais calma, tendo um acumulado de 1,0 mm a seguir às 00h.
Esta manhã apresenta-se com céu muito nublado a encoberto, com aguaceiros fracos, constantes, mas sem acumulação. Tempo "escuro"...
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, em média de SSE, mas agora vai soprando de SSO.

*Tatual: 16,3ºC
Hr: 92%*


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Out 2013 às 10:50)

Neste momento chuva forte sobre Espinho!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2013 às 11:05)

Por aqui manhã muito chuvosa mesmo, já choveu mais do que ontem em apenas duas horas,  *15,4 mm* das 8 às 10. 

E continua a cair torrencialmente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2013 às 11:28)

Bem acabou de passar por aqui um dos aguaceiros mais fortes do ano, incrível chuvada!! 

Tou sem dados da minha estação, vou ter de aguardar pelos dados da EMA.


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2013 às 11:39)

Passou tudo ao lado para o Porto, aqui tem estado sol e ve-las passar para o Norte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2013 às 11:45)

Por aqui tembém já faz sol, as células lá se vão afastando dando um tom medonho ao céu. 

Já coloco um vídeo da chuvada.


----------



## Paula (19 Out 2013 às 11:46)

Bom dia.

Manhã muito chuvosa. Aguaceiros moderados e por vezes fortes. 
Neste momento não chove e o sol faz a sua tímida aparição.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2013 às 12:13)

EMA de Merelim a registar 16 mm das 10h às 11h ! 

Acumulados *31,4 mm* até às 11h.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2013 às 13:02)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma manhã cinzenta mas com bastantes abertas, ao meio dia caiu um fortíssimo aguaceiro, muito breve, durante cerca de 5 ou 6 minutos, e que trazia as maiores gotas de chuva que já alguma vez presenciei, pelo menos que me lembre.

Tinha acabado de sair de casa, estava no carro e foi verdadeiramente impressionante. A Avenida da Boavista transformou-se por instantes num belo charco!


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2013 às 13:10)

Vem aí da grossa! 

EDIT: Já chove bem...


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2013 às 13:17)

Granizo e pingos grossos!


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2013 às 13:39)

O granizo limitou-se a umas pedritas que bateram no vidro, agora chove masinho.


----------



## CptRena (19 Out 2013 às 15:40)

Esse escoamento tem ar de anticiclone (ou ciclone no Hem Sul)


Por aqui já deram uns pingos, mas nada de especial. À espera de mais 

EMA @ UA

19°C / 83,3% HR
Sul @ 7,2km/h
1mm (13Z-14Z)


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2013 às 23:38)

Tudo calmo, o Sat24 mete algumas descargas no oceano... Mas não me parece nada concistente..


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Out 2013 às 23:54)

supercell disse:


> Tudo calmo, o Sat24 mete algumas descargas no oceano... Mas não me parece nada concistente..



Mas as últimas saídas (00:30/00/45) não devem estar muito ''finas''. Colocaram trovoada desde Lisboa até Viseu


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Out 2013 às 00:11)

Por aqui terminei o dia de ontem com uns generosos *37,5 mm * acumulados, a lotaria do costume a demonstrar-se bem. 

Neste momento 16,9ºC e 92% HR.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Out 2013 às 00:13)

Deixo aqui um vídeo da chuva forte da manhã de ontem, dá para ter uma ideia:


----------



## Stinger (20 Out 2013 às 03:53)

Chuva forte á momentos por aqui


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2013 às 09:37)

Bom dia!
Mais uma manhã radiosa, cheia de sol. Durante a madrugada, por volta das 3h00-4h00 da manhã, ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros moderados e de curta duração pelo Porto.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Out 2013 às 09:44)

Por aqui não está nada radiosa a manhã. Tem estado a chover quase constantemente desde as 7h e só parou há coisa de 10 minutos. Agora algumas abertas, mas já se vêem algumas nuvens escuras a oeste.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2013 às 10:16)

Pois... em apenas meia hora tudo mudou! Agora está completamente encoberto e já pinga!


----------



## Paula (20 Out 2013 às 11:17)

Bom dia.

Também aqui a manhã começou com sol mas neste momento o céu está bastante nublado e bem carregado ao que me parece. Ainda não pingou.

Continuação de bom domingo


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2013 às 11:42)

Bom dia.

O céu tem-se mantido muito nublado por cá. 
Alguns aguaceiros fracos renderam até agora *2,0 mm*.
Ontem o acumulado foi de 6,4 mm.

*Tatual: 17,1ºC
Hr: 92%​*
Bom domingo


----------



## Paula (20 Out 2013 às 12:51)

Por cá já vai pingando


----------



## supercell (20 Out 2013 às 12:54)

Passou agora para Norte uma nuvem grande que ainda deu para molhar o chão..


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2013 às 12:54)

E por cá mais abertas e muito sol! Mas com nuvens ameaçadoras por todo o lado. A tarde será certamente feita disto.


----------



## james (20 Out 2013 às 14:32)

Boas . Dia marcado por aguaceiros fortes . Algum vento tambem .


----------



## 1337 (20 Out 2013 às 14:59)

O dia 18 acabei com 47.4 mm segundo a EMA daqui, nada mau 

Á bocado caiu um aguaceiro forte mas rápido passou, céu muito nublado, 17.1ºC


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2013 às 17:15)

Boa tarde,
Nada de chuva desde as 13h00. Muito sol e muitas nuvens e calor!  Não há meio de vir o frio.


----------



## Stinger (20 Out 2013 às 17:17)

O porto tem se safado , pois reparei que havia muitas nuvens e chuva para o sul e para o norte do porto , a cidade do porto tem um escudo


----------



## Paula (20 Out 2013 às 17:30)

O Minho a ser contemplado com um belo cenário para amanhã ao final do dia


----------



## rfilipeg (20 Out 2013 às 17:51)

Stinger disse:


> O porto tem se safado , pois reparei que havia muitas nuvens e chuva para o sul e para o norte do porto , a cidade do porto tem um escudo



Concordo meu caro amigo. Então no que diz respeito a trovoadas é que deve de ter um escudo mesmo, e, quando elas vem para aqui é para se aproveitar bem, que as mesmas são raras por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Out 2013 às 18:31)

Boas,

por aqui dia de aguaceiros que foram desaparecendo com o avançar da tarde.

Precipitação acumulada: *6,8 mm*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Out 2013 às 19:07)

Bem, por esta não esperava. Forte aguaceiro agora. Muito forte mesmo, até fazia fumo. Agora mais calmo... Dez minutos antes o céu estava limpo...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Out 2013 às 19:38)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui dia de aguaceiros que foram desaparecendo com o avançar da tarde.
> 
> Precipitação acumulada: *6,8 mm*.



Boa tarde Caro Ruipedroo,

Espera pelo dia de amanhã (2ªFeira) já vais ter valores bem diferentes e bem altos, começa a preparar os teus contadores porque vai ser forte e feio para a nossa zona como nos velhos tempos!!!!  

Cmps.

Boa semana a todos e Bow Nowcasting para amanhã à tarde.


----------



## boneli (20 Out 2013 às 21:14)

Boa noite caros colegas.

Está-se a compor uma coisa engraçada para amanhã. 
Vai ser só debitar valores..estou curioso até onde vai chegar.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Out 2013 às 21:15)

Boas noites! 

Hoje o dia foi marcado pelos aguaceiros fortes com rajadas intercalados por boas abertas com um sol radiante! Acumulado:*8.9mm*
Amanhã será de esperar umas belas trovoadas e chuvinha para dar e vender! 
Por aqui não aqueceu muito durante o dia como por alguns sítios mais perto do litoral, apenas registei uma máxima de *17.2ºC*

Tatual:*15.2ºC*
Hrelativ:*90%*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Out 2013 às 01:11)

Boa noite! Que podemos esperar para o dia de hoje? Vai haver muita animação? 
Como sou novato nestas andanças, não percebo muito da poda, agradecia que me dessem umas noticias bombásticas 
Obrigado


----------



## ruka (21 Out 2013 às 01:49)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Que podemos esperar para o dia de hoje? Vai haver muita animação?
> Como sou novato nestas andanças, não percebo muito da poda, agradecia que me dessem umas noticias bombásticas
> Obrigado



boa noite! espera-se um agravamento do estado do tempo a partir da tarde com precipitação intensa e vento forte com intensificação ao início da noite


----------



## CptRena (21 Out 2013 às 06:47)

Bom dia

O vento vai aumentando de intensidade por aqui. 
O radar indica precipitação, mas não está a ocorrer, pelo menos nos níveis baixos. Penso que estão a haver descargas eléctricas algures. O meu detector assim o indica, e parece que já ouvi algo também.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2013 às 07:51)

Bom dia.

Já tivemos chuva pela madrugada, está tudo molhado.
O acumulado é de *3,0 mm*.
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de SSO.
Pelas imagens de satélite, a frente deverá chegar ao final da tarde, mas até lá poderemos ter alguma chuva estratiforme, mas os acumulados não deverão ser muito altos. A próxima noite, sim, deverá  fazer subir os bons acumulados do mês (*sigo com um total mensal de 198,1 mm*).

*Tatual: 16,3ºC
Hr: 91%
Pressão: 1012,o hPa​*
Boas emoções meteorológicas


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2013 às 09:24)

Por aqui a noite foi marcada por períodos de chuva por vezes forte que renderam *4,7 mm* até ao momento. 

Neste momento não chove, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2013 às 09:51)

Pessoal do Litoral Norte preparados para uma tarde/noite interessante?
Máquinas fotográficas preparadas? 
Bons registos para todos.

Por aqui tudo calmo, céu muito nublado, a pressão vai descendo.
T.actual:19.1ºC


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2013 às 10:06)

A minha aposta é que o jogo de amanhã no dragão vai ser adiado...


----------



## Paula (21 Out 2013 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

A noite foi de alguns aguaceiros.
Caiu um aguaceiro moderado perto das 10H. 
Tudo calmo por agora.


----------



## james (21 Out 2013 às 10:48)

Bom dia . 

Noite e início da manhã marcados por alguma chuva e já bastante vento . 

O céu começa a ficar cada vez mais com ar de tempestade .


----------



## fishisco (21 Out 2013 às 11:37)

a animacao so comeca daqui a umas horas lá para os lados do mar, aqui só mesmo ao fim da tarde e noite mas já chove certinha


----------



## ELJICUATRO (21 Out 2013 às 11:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Já tivemos chuva pela madrugada, está tudo molhado.
> O acumulado é de *3,0 mm*.
> ...



Bom dia Caro Aristocrata,

Prepara bem os contadores porque acho que neste 2º round vamos levar com muito litro/m2 e somando ao que já temos desde o início do mês penso que poderemos ter na nossa zona um mês de outubro dos mais chuvosos desde o ano 2000!!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2013 às 12:19)

Bom dia!

Ela vem carregada de convecção e mais uma vez os grandes beneficiados parece que são vocês! Preparem as máquinas!


----------



## boneli (21 Out 2013 às 12:28)

Ui tanto entusiasmo....logo tenho treino! Não vai ser coisa boa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2013 às 12:35)

E eu vou estar em aulas à noite, até quero ver como vai estar a cidade. 

Por aqui não tem chovido nada de especial desde a madrugada, vamos aguardar mais umas horas.


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 13:19)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui o vento já uiva e assobia, sigo com *3.2 mm *acumulados até ao momento.

Céu a ficar mais escuro a Oeste.


----------



## Paula (21 Out 2013 às 14:01)

Boas!

Inicio de tarde sem chuva e com o vento a intensificar-se. 
A temperatura ronda neste momento os 19ºC.


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Out 2013 às 14:06)

Bem parece que finalmente vem animação e da boa.







Parece bem ativa a frente, mas vamos lá a ver se não é só fogo de vista.

Bom acompanhamento a todos!


----------



## rozzo (21 Out 2013 às 14:20)

Mais em zoom:







Bastante imponente a massa nebulosa (com convecção e bem compacta) que está ao largo. Muita água ali para despejar. Aguardar para ver como chega a terra, mas não é de admirar os "disparates" de acumulados que vão saíndo nos mesoscalas ao olhar para essa "parede" de células convectivas.


----------



## fishisco (21 Out 2013 às 14:20)

os galegos já estao a apanhar alguma coisa


----------



## stormiday (21 Out 2013 às 14:57)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui está quase... 

Adoro estas horas antes em que está tudo pendente de acontecer a qualquer momento


----------



## 1337 (21 Out 2013 às 15:01)

A trajectória dessas células não é nada boa, pelo que vejo em movimento parece que vai para norte..


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 15:07)

1337 disse:


> A trajectória dessas células não é nada boa, pelo que vejo em movimento parece que vai para norte..



Essas é notório que sim. Logo veremos o que vem na "cauda"


----------



## rozzo (21 Out 2013 às 15:09)

1337 disse:


> A trajectória dessas células não é nada boa, pelo que vejo em movimento parece que vai para norte..



Uma coisa é o movimento das células dentro da frente, outra é o movimento da própria frente. As células estão a deslocar-se no sentido SWNE, mas isso é o normal. Estarão sempre a formar-se novas células em cima da zona frontal, e a frente em si está-se a deslocar para Este. Essa zona instável há de sempre chegar... E ainda vai demorar umas boas horas.


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 15:53)

Que vento que está...


----------



## stormiday (21 Out 2013 às 16:00)

supercell disse:


> Que vento que está...



Podes crer! Estou em Taboeira e isto está demais! 
No entanto em Fermentelos o meu site diz que nem por isso


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 16:04)

O vento de facto faz-se notar. Chuva nada até ao momento. Realço a temperatura que se faz notar, bastante agradável: 20.2 °C.


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 16:05)

Grande escuridão em aproximação.

Já chove com gotas grossas


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 16:06)

> Podes crer! Estou em Taboeira e isto está demais!
> No entanto em Fermentelos o meu site diz que nem por isso



Tem algumas rajadas fortes as vezes...


----------



## dgstorm (21 Out 2013 às 16:07)

O vento vai dando um ar de sua graça, mas para já nada de especial!
Mas este céu está mesmo com um ar ameaçador.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2013 às 16:34)

Começou a chover forte neste momento.
O radar do ipma está a trabalhar bem.


----------



## xes (21 Out 2013 às 16:37)

Aqui tambem já comecou a chover bastante


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 16:41)

Chove muito por aqui!


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 16:41)

Passa agora uma nuvem escura a Oeste e chove bem!


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 16:42)

Chove intensamente!


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 16:55)

Grande nuvem que está a chegar agora! Chove a potes!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2013 às 16:59)

Neste momento Chuva fraca e *4,6 mm* acumulados.

O rain rate máximo até ao momento foi de *58,4 mm/hr* ás *16:33* horas.


----------



## stormiday (21 Out 2013 às 17:09)

Cá chegou a prometida

Seja benvinda


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2013 às 17:14)

Chove bem aqui em Braga


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Out 2013 às 17:17)

Vento moderado a forte de S/SO
Começa a chover neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2013 às 17:20)

Por aqui acabou de chover há pouco tempo, mas de forma moderada.

Precipitação acumulada: *5,1 mm*.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 17:21)

Chove a potes já há algum tempo


----------



## rfilipeg (21 Out 2013 às 17:33)

O vento é que......Esperava já por esta hora mais vento e de facto agora tá tudo calmo.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2013 às 17:39)

O que está a chover aí no Minho e Douro Litoral ainda são umas primeiras células, a chuva deverá ser algo intermitente ....
A linha de instabilidade propriamente dita está a apenas cerca de 30 a 50 km, e deverá começar a entrar a partir das 18h tal como indicava o IPMA, isto a norte de Aveiro !


----------



## Paula (21 Out 2013 às 17:55)

Boas.

O S.Pedro prega-me cada uma. Belo banho que apanhei na rua. Choveu moderado a forte durante cerca de 20 minutos.
Chego a casa e para de chover 

Por agora apenas o vento se faz sentir com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Falkor (21 Out 2013 às 17:57)

Por aqui chuva nem vêla e o vendo não passa dos 5Km/h (rajada)

Fixe fixe era umas descargas electricas...


----------



## Branquinho (21 Out 2013 às 18:00)

Está quase a começar a festa...
Em Viana do Castelo sente o vento a ficar intenso.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Out 2013 às 18:05)

Chuva moderada a forte 
Com vento moderado


----------



## ACampos (21 Out 2013 às 18:14)

Aqui por Matosinhos muito muito vento de Sul, parece-me, mas pouca ou nenhuma chuva. O céu encoberto mas nada de ameaçador.


----------



## fishisco (21 Out 2013 às 18:21)

para os lados de viana dá comecou  ve-se no radar


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Out 2013 às 18:26)

Estou a passar agora de comboio de Gaia para Maceda e está um escuridão sobre o mar... Aí vem ela!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2013 às 18:29)

Está a começar em Braga, chuva e vento forte neste momento.


----------



## ACampos (21 Out 2013 às 18:30)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Estou a passar agora de comboio de Gaia para Maceda e está um escuridão sobre o mar... Aí vem ela!


Promete espectáculo?


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 18:32)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Estou a passar agora de comboio de Gaia para Maceda e está um escuridão sobre o mar... Aí vem ela!



Não é só escuridão, ainda agora mesmo vi um flash distante , direcção Oeste, zona de Matosinhos.


Elas andam aí....


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Out 2013 às 18:33)

Está a aquecer


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Out 2013 às 18:33)

ACampos disse:


> Promete espectáculo?



Tentei olhar atentamente mas não consegui ver nenhum flash 

Mas com certeza espectáculo não faltará eheheh


----------



## Paula (21 Out 2013 às 18:35)

Recomeçou a chover


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 18:42)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Tentei olhar atentamente mas não consegui ver nenhum flash
> 
> Mas com certeza espectáculo não faltará eheheh



Estive atento e só vi um até agora, muito distante e difuso...calhou de estar à janela e ver.

Sigo com *5.8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Out 2013 às 18:49)

Snifa disse:


> Estive atento e só vi um até agora, muito distante e difuso...calhou de estar à janela e ver.
> 
> Sigo com *5.8 mm* acumulados.



Parecia estar mais escuro para esses lados do que aqui em maceda. Terei algumas fotos aqui com o telemóvel, a qualidade não é muita mas da para ver. Já aqui ponho.


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 18:49)

O vento tá a aumentar a intensidade...


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 19:00)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, de momento reina a calmaria. Uma pausa antes da tormenta 

Edit: Já chove bem... Nem deu tempo a postar


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 19:04)

Este tempo é assustador ao longo da costa está uma linha negra de nuvens e tudo encoberto, com este som deste vento...


----------



## ACampos (21 Out 2013 às 19:05)

Em Matosinhos escureceu imenso, o céu está apocalítico e o vento bastante forte. Mas a chuva, a trovoada, o granizo e os tornados nem vê-los...


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 19:06)

Tirem fotos aí no Porto para ver se o cenário deve ser mais escuro..


----------



## fishisco (21 Out 2013 às 19:08)

supercell disse:


> Tirem fotos aí no Porto para ver se o cenário deve ser mais escuro..



ya tá a ficar noite


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Out 2013 às 19:10)

Pessoal do Porto / Norte.

Olhem para o RADAR !!! Ela vem ai!

Promete. Espero que se divirtam sem ninguém se magoar.


----------



## ACampos (21 Out 2013 às 19:11)

c.bernardino disse:


> Pessoal do Porto / Norte.
> 
> Olhem para o RADAR !!! Ela vem ai!
> 
> Promete. Espero que se divirtam sem ninguém se magoar.



Qual radar?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Out 2013 às 19:11)

Aqui estava assim há minutos:


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 19:11)

> ya tá a ficar noite



Aveiro tá encorralada a Sul pela nuvem escura também, parece que dentro de pouco com este vento forte e assustador vamos ter alguma coisa...


----------



## ACampos (21 Out 2013 às 19:16)

Chove bem!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2013 às 19:18)

Céu com nuvens muito escuras e vento forte.
Ainda não chove.


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 19:18)

Aqui pouco falta para chover, ainda não vi trovões.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2013 às 19:19)

ACampos disse:


> Qual radar?



Radares 

 IPMA
 Meteogalicia


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2013 às 19:19)

Por Braga a chuva começa a persistir e neste momento cai com intensidade, acumulados *6,3 mm*.


----------



## ACampos (21 Out 2013 às 19:22)

AnDré disse:


> Radares
> 
> IPMA
> Meteogalicia



Obrigado André


----------



## 1337 (21 Out 2013 às 19:23)

Chove forte e com rajadas por vezes fortes agora, aí está ela


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 19:23)

Começa a chover....


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Out 2013 às 19:25)

Por aqui nada de nada, a não ser nuvens escuras, o vento esta fraco apenas com rajadas moderadas!
Tatual:*16.6ºC*
Hrelativa:*93%*


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 19:28)

Já chove aqui também, as gotas são bastante grossas


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 19:31)

Onde está a trovoada? Alguém a viu?


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2013 às 19:32)

Só vento e um bocado de chuviscos neste momento.
Trovoada e relâmpagos nem vê-los.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2013 às 19:36)

Começa-se a instalar o mau tempo em Braga, chuva forte puxada a vento.


----------



## trepkos (21 Out 2013 às 19:41)

Tenham calma rapazes, ainda agora começou a festa. A trovoada virá.


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 19:59)

Tudo calmo ainda...


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2013 às 20:08)

Por Braga chuva forte e persistente já há algum tempo, também o vento se faz sentir bastante.

Acumulados *9,6 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Out 2013 às 20:08)

Por aqui vai chovendo, mas fraco e o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas... Para já nada de especial, vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 20:09)

Chove bem, sigo com* 8 mm* acumulados


----------



## xes (21 Out 2013 às 20:11)

Aqui tambem chuva fraca, rajada de vento a aumentar


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2013 às 20:17)

Alguém já vê trovoada??

Aqui em Espinho ainda não se vê .


----------



## Paula (21 Out 2013 às 20:20)

Chove bem por aqui


----------



## fishisco (21 Out 2013 às 20:21)

aqui onde acaba o litoral... ja chove e esta bastante vento... vejam lá se nao ficam com o temporal todo


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2013 às 20:27)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento!


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 20:30)

Por aqui ainda não chove, mas estão umas rajadas...


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 20:37)

Começa a chover!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Out 2013 às 20:39)

Chove já à um bocado, com rajadas de vento fortes!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2013 às 20:39)

Boa noite.

Noite agora com chuva.
Já tivemos um período de chuva mais forte cerca das 18h.
O vento vai soprando moderado com rajadas, por vezes fortes.
O acumulado do dia segue nos *15,7 mm*.
A pressão atmosférica está em queda.

*Tatual: 17,1ºC
Hr: 88%
Pressao: 1007,0 hPa​*


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2013 às 20:41)

Boa noite,
Dia marcado mais pelo vento do que propriamente pela chuva, situação que mudou a partir das 18h00-18h30. Agora chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 20:45)

Por aqui está assim ( ver 720 p )

Ouçam o barulho da chuva..

[ame="http://youtu.be/1zhF9ZqIvmc"]http://youtu.be/1zhF9ZqIvmc[/ame]



Sigo com *10.6 mm* acumulados 

Chove muito e de forma contínua!


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 20:50)

Esta chuva acompanhada de vento neste momento.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Out 2013 às 20:57)

Chove bem aqui e vento moderado. Trovoada ainda nem vê-la.


----------



## Névoa (21 Out 2013 às 20:57)

Bem,a meu ver a chuva cai de forma fraca a moderada, com pingos grossos mas sem velocidade e só ocasionalmente adquire alguma intensidade.

Nada demais, e é boa para embalar o sono 

edit. e ocasionalmente para por algum tempo, como agora, para voltar fraquinha, ganhar algum embalo, enfraquecer e fazer novamente outra pausa.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2013 às 21:01)

Já vai acumulando bem no Alto Minho.







V.N. de Cerveira já tinha acumulado 13,9mm na hora anterior.


----------



## dgstorm (21 Out 2013 às 21:07)

Por aqui chove copiosamente.
29mm no dia de hoje até agora.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2013 às 21:11)

Já chove por aqui.


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 21:26)

Parou de chover.


----------



## james (21 Out 2013 às 21:31)

Por aqui chuva e vento com grande intensidade !


----------



## james (21 Out 2013 às 21:40)

O vento esta mesmo a ficar muito forte !


----------



## james (21 Out 2013 às 21:46)

Autentico diluvio . E acompanhado por fortissimas rajadas de vento . Isto vai tudo pelos ares !!!


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 21:52)

*16 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Out 2013 às 22:00)

Parece que por aqui é o centro da tempestade
32,7  e rajada de 72,4Kms/h


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2013 às 22:06)

O Alto Minho já vai com cerca de 50 mm acumulados até ás 20h (UTC) ou seja 21 horas em Lisboa, na zona de Viana do Castelo andava com cerca de 30 mm ... e basicamente ainda só choveu no Minho !
Se continuar assim nessa zona chega facilmente aos cerca de 50 mm projectados pelo GFS !


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Out 2013 às 22:07)

Ainda nada de trovoada


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Out 2013 às 22:13)

Por aqui a chuva torrencial abrandou,seguimos com chuva fraca e com vento moderado.


----------



## james (21 Out 2013 às 22:21)

Isto e que e chover !  ja ha falhas da luz eletrica e tenho um rio a porta de casa!


----------



## camrov8 (21 Out 2013 às 22:28)

Outono como deve ser


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2013 às 22:28)

O grosso do evento está claramente a passar pelo Alto Minho. Pelo Porto, chuva contínua mas fracota acompanhada de algum vento mas também nada de extraordinário.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2013 às 22:35)

Rajadas de vento fortes, até a janela abana.


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 22:41)

Chove bem!


----------



## 1337 (21 Out 2013 às 22:41)

Meu deus agora está mesmo torrencial


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2013 às 22:42)

Parece que não vai haver trovoada, pelo menos não há sinal dela no oceano...


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2013 às 22:50)

Chuva moderada a forte. É mesmo bom ouvir o barulho da chuva.


----------



## Paula (21 Out 2013 às 22:52)

Forte carga de água, agora mesmo. Incrível!


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 22:52)

*18 mm* acumulados, chove bem agora!


----------



## CptRena (21 Out 2013 às 22:53)

Chove e chove e continua a chover. 

Precipitação moderada e penso que já ouvi um trovão muito longínquo, mas sem certezas

Dados da EMA na UA

19°C 
77,1% HR
SE @ 18km/H
0,7mm (20Z-21Z)


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2013 às 22:55)

Por aqui intensificam-se a chuva e o vento. Parece que isto quer finalmente animar...


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2013 às 22:56)

Já não era sem tempo, chove forte neste momento
Já contabiliza  2.2mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Out 2013 às 22:59)

Atenção: estradas cortadas em Argela (N301) e Vilar de Mouros devido a inundação!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2013 às 23:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Por aqui intensificam-se a chuva e o vento. Parece que isto quer finalmente animar...



É o que eu acho. Mas falta ainda outro ingrediente principal a trovoada.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 23:03)

Até agora chove de formal, cadência constante... 
Póvoa de Lanhoso a passar ao lado da "questão"


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2013 às 23:08)

V.N. de Cerveira (aerodromo) com mais *21mm* na última hora.
62,4mm nas últimas 4 horas.

Nas estações amadoras, Melgaço segue com *47mm*, numa altura que o rain rate está nos 37mm/h.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 23:10)

Agora sim, chove bem!


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 23:11)

Grande chuvada* cstools.net*!

Por aqui a chuva intensifica-se, atingidos os *20.2 mm* 

Sim, nota-se perfeitamente mais para o fim do video a estrada N 13  a inundar, passo tantas vezes nessa estrada..


----------



## fishisco (21 Out 2013 às 23:15)

por aqui cai chuva molha-tolos... ela é tanta que so uma tolo é que anda a ela


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2013 às 23:15)

Com tanta água o Minho vai ficar mesmo verde!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Out 2013 às 23:16)

Isto sim é chuva! Vento muito forte neste momento capaz de fazer as janelas abanar!!
*31.9mm* acumulados até agora só desde as 18:30h!
Tatual:*15.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*91%*


----------



## lanius (21 Out 2013 às 23:16)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Atenção: estradas cortadas em Argela (N301) e Vilar de Mouros devido a inundação!


Boa Noite,

Os meus pais vivem em Argela e no mês de Outubro não costuma ser frequente o corte de estradas entre Caminha e Vilar do Mouros,

Luís Reino


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Out 2013 às 23:20)

Chuva fraca sem vento! Por onde anda a trovoada?


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2013 às 23:21)

Vento a soprar com rajadas muito fortes agora!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2013 às 23:21)

15,8mm acumulados


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 23:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Vento a soprar com rajadas muito fortes agora!



Grande vendaval, e chove bem, *21.6 mm* acumulados

Rajada máxima até ao momento *71 Km/h* de SSW ás 22:58 h.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 23:24)

E tudo acalma de novo... Pelo radar, a 'coisa' promete!


----------



## boneli (21 Out 2013 às 23:27)

Aqui por terras de Bracara Augusta é non stop....


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 23:30)

Aqui regressa a chuva forte!!! Que maravilha!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2013 às 23:36)

Boa noite.


Hum...onde anda mesmo o mau tempo?! Hummmmmmm...

Por cá o vento faz-se sentir com rajadas fortes e alguma chuva moderada.
Mais que isso só assistindo confortavelmente ao desenrolar dos relatos aqui dos nossos membros do Alto Minho.

O acumulado diário é agora de *22,4 mm*, elevando o *total mensal para os 217 mm*.

*Tatual: 15,9ºC
Hr: 91%
Pressão: 1006,0 hPa​*


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 23:36)

Chove intensamente, *24.4 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (21 Out 2013 às 23:39)

Por aqui houve uma forte chuvada, em que numa hora ocorreram 16,8 mm (entre as 22h30 e 23h30).
Rajada de 75km/h as 18h08.
Acumulados ate as 23h30 - 36 mm


----------



## fishisco (21 Out 2013 às 23:42)

alerta vermelho lancado p braga e viana


----------



## fishisco (21 Out 2013 às 23:49)

é a primeira vez q vejo um alerta vermelho por causa da chuva... em janeiro foi por causa do vento :/


----------



## boneli (21 Out 2013 às 23:51)

Sim é verdade alerta vermelho....mas chove e não é pouco.
Estou curioso de ver como está o rio este...consigo ouvir de minha casa a corrente de água.


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2013 às 23:53)

Chove agora mais fraco mas com pingas grossas, sigo com *26 mm* acumulados.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Out 2013 às 23:56)

Chuva forte por cá. As estradas parecem rios...


----------



## The_simpson (21 Out 2013 às 23:58)

Primeiro relâmpago por aqui...


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2013 às 00:04)

Das 21h às 22h UTC:

*21,2mm* - Ponte de Lima
18,1mm - Viana do Castelo, Chafé, que segue com *50,8mm nas últimas 4h*.
13,1mm - V. N. Cerveira, que segue com *75,5mm nas últimas 5h*.
11,5mm - Braga, Merelim.


----------



## 1337 (22 Out 2013 às 00:04)

O acumulado no alto minho é incrível, na EMA de Ponte de Lima na ultima hora acumulou  21.2  e o mesmo se passou com Cerveira na hora passada acumulando 21 mm certos, é incrível e tirando que chove intensamente sem parar desde as 18 horas  

Já avisto alguns relampagos ainda longe, alguem confirma??


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (22 Out 2013 às 00:06)

Fecha-se o dia com:
59,2mm.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2013 às 00:07)

cstools.net disse:


> Já vi um relâmpago ao longe continua a chover embora muito mais fraco.



Há clarões pouco frequentes para Oeste e Sudoeste  

Vi agora um pequeno flash direcção WSW sensivelmente 

certamente  serão de células na traseira da frente..

Entretanto a chuva intensa voltou, *0.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Out 2013 às 00:08)

boneli disse:


> Sim é verdade alerta vermelho....mas chove e não é pouco.
> Estou curioso de ver como está o rio este...consigo ouvir de minha casa a corrente de água.



Caro boneli,

É um verdadeiro dilúvio pelos arredores de Braga, tanta chuva que é uma loucura!!! a esse ritmo vamos ter sérios problemas de inundações nos locais habituais da cidade!!!

Bom Nowcasting e até já


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2013 às 00:09)

Nestes últimos minutos mantenho o vento com rajadas próximas dos 50 km\h.
O dia terminou com um acumulado de 25,4 mm.

O Alto Minho teve umas horas de respeito, com chuva muito forte a torrencial.
Certamente terão rios e ribeiros a transbordar e inundações em zonas urbanas.
Esperemos que nada de grave aconteça ou tenha acontecido.


----------



## james (22 Out 2013 às 00:15)

Por aqui ja esta a trovejar . E continua a chover de uma forma incrivel ! ! ! !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Out 2013 às 00:24)

Segue-se vento fraco.
Apenas ouvi um ronco e um flash. 
Será que vem mais alguma coisa?


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Out 2013 às 00:25)

Esperemos que não haja problemas ai pelo Norte e que este alerta vermelho seja apenas uma medida de precaução ... 

Abraço Açoriano com solidariedade ...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (22 Out 2013 às 00:26)

cstools.net disse:


> Agora vai ser a vez de Povoa de Varzim e Barcelos a queixarem-se
> Dentro de breves minutos, eles estarão aí a contar-nos notícias.
> (Passará também pelo Norte de Braga)
> É certo que irá inundar nos locais que facilmente inundam.



Aqui esta calmo. chove um pouco, mas nada de relevante. Entretanto enquanto fumava um cirro à janela (vivo em frente ao oceano, primeira linha de costa) e durante os 6/7 min não vi a relampejar. Mas o radar indica uma célula a oeste tal como indicas. Estou a espera dela nos próximos minutos. Entretanto entre as 22h30 e as 23h30 a precipitação foi abundante que ultrapassou os 20 mm numa hora.


----------



## The_simpson (22 Out 2013 às 00:35)

cstools.net disse:


> Ponte de Lima e Ponte da Barca, tão feitos esta noite...
> Está a chover bastante e promete continuar por muitos minutos :s
> 
> Sigo por aqui, para quem quiser -» http://www.rain-alarm.com



Vila Verde dentro do mesmo saco


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 00:35)

sabe tao bem estar na cama a ouvir a chover bem


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (22 Out 2013 às 00:35)

Na galiza, em fornelos dos montes acumulou 101,2 mm!!!

Aqui começa a fazer mais vento. O radar indica a proximidade de uma celula muito isntavel. A aguarda...


----------



## frederico (22 Out 2013 às 00:38)

A força do vento é impressionante.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 00:39)

Cheguei agora da cidade de Braga e estava o caos, vi até carros avariados de levarem com tanta água. 

Por agora continua a chover intensamente!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 00:41)

Penso que no Alto Minho (zona mais fronteiriça) não deve durar mais do que 1 hora de forte instabilidade ao contrário do que indica a previsão do IPMA.
Neste momento parece existir uma célula bastante potente e extensa a caminho do distritos do Porto, Braga e Vila Real e quem sabe Aveiro !


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2013 às 00:41)

segundo o ipma desde que começou este evento V.N.Cerveira já leva cerca de *80mm*


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 00:42)

ruipedroo disse:


> cheguei agora da cidade de braga e estava o caos, vi até carros avariados de levarem com tanta água.
> 
> Por agora continua a chover intensamente e já levo *45,6 mm* neste evento.



só !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Out 2013 às 00:44)

Pasmaceira


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 00:45)

Aurélio disse:


> só !



Ops reparei agora que a estação teve uma falha de dados, não sei se isso está relacionado, vou aguardar pelos dados da EMA para confirmar.

Entretanto ouvi um ganda ronco!!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 00:46)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Pasmaceira



O que foi .... queres trocar comigo que levo em 7 meses menos do que aquilo que tens em 6 horas, é ??


----------



## The_simpson (22 Out 2013 às 00:47)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ops reparei agora que a estação teve uma falha de dados, não sei se isso está relacionado, vou aguardar pelos dados da EMA para confirmar.
> 
> Entretanto ouvi um ganda ronco!!



Confirmo, também ouvi!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 00:49)

Chove a potes, impressionante !!


----------



## dgstorm (22 Out 2013 às 00:49)

Chove torrencialmente e a minha garagem já está assim... foi num espaço de 2 minutos, estava a ver, porque sabia que nao ia aguentar tanta agua, depois tive que vir embora porque ja estava a ficar todo molhado... e não para de chover! Tem uma grelha ja dentro da garagem, ao lado do elevador para escoar, ela já estava era a deitar agua, já vinha debaixo a agua. Impressionante.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 00:50)

Aurélio disse:


> O que foi .... queres trocar comigo que levo em 7 meses menos do que aquilo que tens em 6 horas, é ??



nao precisam de trocar, basta vir viver p norte


----------



## boneli (22 Out 2013 às 00:53)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Caro boneli,
> 
> É um verdadeiro dilúvio pelos arredores de Braga, tanta chuva que é uma loucura!!! a esse ritmo vamos ter sérios problemas de inundações nos locais habituais da cidade!!!
> 
> Bom Nowcasting e até já




Agora que a chuva deu um pouco de tréguas dei um salto até ao rio...o barulho de minha casa é ensurdecedor....quando lá cheguei o sei leito estava a transbordar por trás do estádio do máximinense e elefante azul. a ciclovia estava intransitável no troço do estádio.

Tendo em conta que com estas ultimas obras em que afundaram o fundo, alargaram as margens e tirararam todo o cimento até se está comportar bem..se fosse há dois anos ui ui onde já ia. Mesmo assim está no limite dos limites, mas as pontes continuam transitáveis. No entanto vai haver estragos nesta ciclo pista..dinheiro ao teto? 

Estive a falar com alguns colegas Bombeiros de serviço e que por enquanto tirando algumas situações pontuais ( normal para este tempo) a cidade está a "aguentar-se", não tendo saído para inundações de grande calibre nomeadamente junto ao rio.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Out 2013 às 01:02)

Grande chuvada neste momento, o vento também aumentou de intensidade. 
Agora sim, tenho festa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 01:03)

Dilúvio sobre Merelim!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Out 2013 às 01:05)

Por aqui também não pára de chover e o vento, esse também continua bastante forte. Nada de estouros ainda.

EDIT: Mais cedo falava, mais cedo acontecia! Bom estouro agora!


----------



## Rain (22 Out 2013 às 01:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Dilúvio sobre Merelim!



Braga (S. Vicente) tudo calmo.
 Evento localizado?


----------



## GabKoost (22 Out 2013 às 01:07)

Continua a chuva intensa.

Bem... Quando voltei a casa por volta das 22h30 até as 23h30 a quantidade de chuva era tanta que encontrei duas estradas impraticável.

Levei quase uma hora de Guimarães a perto de Braga. 

Agora "abrandou" há algum tempo se é que se pode usar este termo..


----------



## frederico (22 Out 2013 às 01:08)

Ouvi um barulho que parece de um trovão.


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 01:08)

e chove certa e pesadinha a varias horas sem parar... mta agua ja caiu hoje sobre os nossos solos


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 01:09)

Rain disse:


> Braga (S. Vicente) tudo calmo.
> Evento localizado?



Provavelmente, a célula está ligeiramente desviada para Oeste, mas por aqui chove mesmo muito!


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2013 às 01:09)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ops reparei agora que a estação teve uma falha de dados, não sei se isso está relacionado, vou aguardar pelos dados da EMA para confirmar.
> 
> Entretanto ouvi um ganda ronco!!



Deve estar certo.
A EMA de Braga, Merelim, acumulou ontem 45,7mm, sendo que 5min haviam sido durante a madrugada.

O grosso da precipitação caiu mesmo no Alto Minho.

V.N.Cerveira acumulou mais 10,4mm, o que prefaz 85,9mm em 6h!

Viana do Castelo, Ponte de Lima e Melgaço andam na casa ou perto dos 60mm.


----------



## Rain (22 Out 2013 às 01:12)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Provavelmente, a célula está ligeiramente desviada para Oeste, mas por aqui chove mesmo muito!



Braga (cidade) "normal".

Estamos a 2km em linha recta, para aí...
Impressionante!


----------



## 1337 (22 Out 2013 às 01:12)

Trovoada por aqui


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 01:13)

aqui parece que cada minuto que passa chove ainda mais...


----------



## dgstorm (22 Out 2013 às 01:14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbmrHf9VhCQ&feature=youtu.be

Fica aqui um pequeno video de como as coisas estavam a ficar! Peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 01:15)

Pois André reparei agora nisso, apenas a consola ficou sem dados, mas continuou a ser tudo registado.

Entretanto por aqui acalmou, pelo radar parece que por Esposende está muito feio!


----------



## GabKoost (22 Out 2013 às 01:15)

A maior parte das estações do Wundergroud parece que pifaram com a intempérie..


----------



## 1337 (22 Out 2013 às 01:15)

QUE BOMBA QUE DEU AGORA, TROVOADA EM CIMA


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Out 2013 às 01:16)

Já se ouve uns roncos


----------



## Paelagius (22 Out 2013 às 01:18)

Já avistei cinco clarões num intervalo de tempo não superior a 10 minutos. Não consigo precisar porque a minha janela fica virada para Sul mas vinham de Oeste.


----------



## Névoa (22 Out 2013 às 01:19)

Chove muito agora, acho que se pode a chamar isso de tempestade. Enquanto estava à janela vi as árvores curvarem-se quase até o chão :s Também vi um relâmpago. Confesso ter ficado com um bocado de medo, agora, este aviso laranja para o Porto não está tão exagerado, afinal.

Hoje é que não durmo, a minha gatinha não para de pular e miar com esta chuvada...


----------



## frederico (22 Out 2013 às 01:19)

Confirmo: trovoada no Porto.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2013 às 01:22)

Acabo de ouvir trovoada.
Tenho vento médio acima dos 30 km\h e rajadas a roçar os 50 km\h.
Chove moderadamente.
O acumulado vai em *5,3 mm* (*225 mm este mês*).


----------



## Joao_Penafiel (22 Out 2013 às 01:22)

Trovoada em Penafiel


----------



## ACampos (22 Out 2013 às 01:25)

Matosinhos, neste momento chove granizo e trovoada. Espectáculo!


----------



## frederico (22 Out 2013 às 01:27)

Um trovão brutal neste momento. Chove imenso.


----------



## dj_teko (22 Out 2013 às 01:27)

Ta uma noite memorável aqui estamos num pico de chuva vento e trovoada


----------



## Rain (22 Out 2013 às 01:28)

ACampos disse:


> Matosinhos, neste momento chove granizo e trovoada. Espectáculo!



Ao vivo em Leça: http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


----------



## dj_teko (22 Out 2013 às 01:28)

Matosinhos no mapa lol


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 01:29)

estamos a meio do alerta vermelho... ainda


----------



## dj_teko (22 Out 2013 às 01:33)

E calmaria para já


----------



## boneli (22 Out 2013 às 01:34)

Caminha que é boa nada.... ! Ninguém tem sono não é?? 
Bem nada tenho acrescentar pois continua a . Por enquanto nada de roncos. 

Uma boa noite a todos e cuidado com essas insónias.


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 01:44)

bom aqui nem que queira dormir nao dá.... chove que se farta desde pelo menos as 22h sem parar


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Out 2013 às 01:47)

Apenas vento fraco,sem animação


----------



## SnowMan (22 Out 2013 às 01:48)

frederico disse:


> Ouvi um barulho que parece de um trovão.



Sim confirmo Frederico! 
A essa hora exacta circulava das Antas junto ao Dragão para minha casa em Arcozelo, observei um grande clarão a oeste sobre o mar. Nos minutos seguintes observei mais uns 4 clarões.
Agora já em casa, há cerca de meia hora ouvi alguns roncos que já pararam, chove sem parar com intensidade e as rajadas de vento são muito fortes.
A noite promete


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Out 2013 às 01:49)

Alerta vermelho lançado pelo IPMA para Braga e Viana do Castelo


----------



## SnowMan (22 Out 2013 às 01:52)

Paelagius disse:


> Já avistei cinco clarões num intervalo de tempo não superior a 10 minutos. Não consigo precisar porque a minha janela fica virada para Sul mas vinham de Oeste.



Eu circulava de carro e também avistei esses 5 clarões a essa hora!


----------



## CptRena (22 Out 2013 às 01:54)

Que bela queda de água que começou aqui há pouco, gotas bem grandes. Acompanhada de rajadas fortes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 01:56)

Ai meu deus chuvada da década!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 02:06)

Incrível, verdadeiro dilúvio em Merelim isto está muito feio!!


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (22 Out 2013 às 02:06)

A frente já passou por aqui.
Agora temos uma calmaria atá de manhã. Amanhã durante o dia será marcado por massa de ar pós frontal frio que terá células convectivas e essas provocarão aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas, em especial no norte e Galiza.
A água do mar ainda relativamente quente (18ºC a 19ºC) nesta altura em contraste com a massa de ar frio enriquecerá essas celulas.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2013 às 02:20)

Por cá temos provavelmente o pico de precipitação da noite.
Chove forte a intensamente nos últimos minutos, "puxadinha" a vento forte com rajadas.
O acumulado é agora de 16,8 mm.

Pelas 7 horas estarei a pé. Andei os últimos 20 minutos a conter uma entrada de água no rés-do-chão. Espero que tenha resultado...

Boa noite e bom seguimento


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 02:21)

Últimos cartuchos da frente muito intensos por aqui!

Ouve-se um barulho enorme a Oeste como se fosse uma queda de água, provavelmente é um afluente do cávado que passa por aqui que lá vai galgando as margens!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Out 2013 às 02:31)

Por aqui reina a calmaria,vento fraco, nota-se abertas com a lua a espreitar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 02:36)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Por aqui reina a calmaria,vento fraco, nota-se abertas com a lua a espreitar.



É normal pois a frente para nós já deu tudo, agora vem o pós-frontal que também promete ser interessante.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Out 2013 às 02:38)

O pós-frontal, vai começar a entrar a que horas aproximadamente?


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 02:39)

Alto por aqui volta a chover bem forte! eheh


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 02:42)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> O pós-frontal, vai começar a entrar a que horas aproximadamente?



Já durante esta madrugada poderão cair aguaceiros, mas a parte mais interessante será a partir do início da manhã segundo as previsões.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Out 2013 às 02:50)

Boa noite para todos. Bom seguimento


----------



## Stinger (22 Out 2013 às 06:38)

Nada de especial até agora , 4 trovoes que ouvi , e chuva intensa por volta da meia noite , porque o resto da madrugada foi serena e quase sem chuva


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2013 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 

Madrugada com chuva/aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada. 

acumulados *27.4 mm* até ao momento. 


*205.6 mm* este mês.


Rajada máxima *79 Km/h* de SW  às 01:58 h.


16.8 ºc actuais.


----------



## Veterano (22 Out 2013 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Já não chove à algumas horas, mas o céu continua carregado. E o ambiente morno mantém-se (18,4º).


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2013 às 08:46)

*Inundações, aluímento de estradas e quedas de árvores no distrito do Porto*

Publicado às 08.25


A chuva intensa que caiu durante toda a noite provocou muitas inundações na via pública, em habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais por todo o distrito do Porto, registando-se uma situação grave na Trofa, com o aluimento de várias ruas.

Fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) do Porto disse à agência Lusa que na Trofa aluíram partes de três vias municipais, tendo numa delas danificado vários automóveis que se encontravam estacionados.

Estas situações ocorrerem nas ruas 1.º de Maio e 25 de Abril, na União de Freguesias de Alvarelho e Guidões e na Avenida Maganho, em Bougado.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, registaram-se também muitas inundações em Lavra, com várias vias inundadas em Matosinhos e em Vila do Conde. Por todo o distrito há ainda o registo de várias quedas de árvores.

Na cidade do Porto, os Bombeiros Sapadores registaram mais de 26 ocorrências desde as 20:00 de segunda-feira e as 07:00 de hoje. A maioria das situações relacionou-se também com inundações na via pública, em habitações e em estabelecimentos comerciais.

Na rotunda da Boavista caíram várias árvores, assim como em outros pontos da cidade, algumas das quais danificaram viaturas.

Em Gaia, segundo os Sapadores, o caso mais grave tem também a ver com a queda de árvores de grande porte, uma das quais sobre a A1, junto à saída de Santo Ovideo, que obrigou ao corte parcial daquela autoestrada. A circulação foi entretanto restabelecida.

De acordo com as fontes contactadas pela Lusa, não há registo de famílias desalojadas no distrito do Porto devido ao mau tempo.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3489855


----------



## Falkor (22 Out 2013 às 08:48)

Bom dia

À coisa de 10 min passou por aqui um aguaceiro forte mas a coisa ja voltou a acalmar outra vez.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2013 às 09:26)

*Inundações e derrocadas numa noite de caos em Esposende*

Publicado às 08.53
NUNO CERQUEIRA



Esposende é, esta terça-feira, um concelho a meio gás depois de, ao início da madrugada, ter sido atingido por fortes ventos e chuva torrencial. Há registo de derrocadas, retirada de pessoas dentro de casas e condutores apanhados por correntes de água, estradas nacionais e municipais cortadas, inundações no hospital, fábricas e em garagens.







foto NUNO CERQUEIRA/JN
Inundações e derrocadas numa noite de caos em Esposende
Estradas alagadas transformaram-se em "rios"

Entre a meia noite e as 03.00 horas da madrugada desta terça-feira, a chuva caiu de forma intensa e ininterrupta em Esposende.

Dezenas de carros ficaram submersos no interior de garagens e as duas estradas nacionais que servem a cidade, a EN 13 e EN 103-1, estiveram completamente intransitáveis. Circular de carro era um exercício de labirintos, mesmo assim houve que tivesse mais de uma hora cercado de água.






foto NUNO CERQUEIRA/JN
Inundações e derrocadas numa noite de caos em Esposende
Houve pessoas que tiveram de ser evacuadas de casa

Quem arriscou ficou preso no interior dos carros. "Três pessoas foram retiradas de um carro já em hipotermia", referiu o comando dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Esposende, Juvenal Campos, que não teve mãos a medir face à centena de pedidos de socorro. Na Rua José Pires de Afonso, em Palmeira de Faro, o telhado de um coberto desabou sobre dois carros.

O Hospital Valentim Ribeiro de Esposende viu as águas entrarem pela Urgência e o chão "boiava".

Numa das maiores fábricas concelho, a Solidal, os prejuízos são avultados, pois as águas invadiram as instalações e atingiram uma importante zona de laboração.






Também a Cruz Vermelha Portuguesa de Esposende viu a água inundar as garagens.

"Nunca vi nada assim", desabafou Fernanda Miranda, que em Cepães pediu socorro para um idoso que estava preso dentro de casa devido a uma invasão de água.

"Nos últimos 15 anos não há memória de uma situação deste género", referiu António Martins, que face à previsão de mau tempo, lembrou-se de colocar os bens que tinha na garagem a salvo.

A Marginal da cidade mais parecia um novo braço do Rio Cávado. Os relatos em Forjães, Apúlia e Fão também não são diferentes, com as zonas agrícolas transformadas em lagos.

Em Rio Tinto e Gandra os Bombeiros Voluntários de Fão também tiveram de salvar pessoas de dentro dos carros e há registo de várias estradas municipais cortadas. A que liga Esposende à EN 103 por Vila Chã (Castro de São Lourenço) é um dos exemplos, pois a estrada foi atingida por várias derrocadas de pedras.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3489893


----------



## jpmartins (22 Out 2013 às 09:26)

Bom dia

Sigo com 20.8mm, dos quais 12mm foi entre as 2h e as 3h, esta foi a hora mais complicada.
Quanto ao vento não há muito a registar, as rajadas rondaram os 40km/h.


----------



## 1337 (22 Out 2013 às 09:26)

Bom dia, esta noite foi muito tempestuosa com chuva muito forte e rajadas de vento fortes, e por fim uma célula com bastante trovoada.






Graças a esta chuva toda mais o que caiu em todo o Minho, o Rio Lima já galgou as margens, levando consigo algumas árvores arrancadas pelo vento.

Agora está em regime de aguaceiros fortes


----------



## Falkor (22 Out 2013 às 09:29)

Neste momento por aqui, reina o sol.

18.7ºC


----------



## Paula (22 Out 2013 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Aguaceiros fortes durante a noite, acompanhados por fortes rajadas.
A trovoada não visitou estas bandas, pelo menos que eu ouvisse. 

Depois de dois períodos de aguaceiros agora está tudo calmo. O vento também abrandou.


----------



## Falkor (22 Out 2013 às 10:15)

E lá se foi o sol, voltou a ficar bem escuro o céu


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 10:55)

bom o pior por aqui já passou e o pós-frontal nao deve trazer nada de especial para esta zona mas quinta-feira vem aí outro diluvio q pelo gfs promete ser pior q este para aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia,

por estas bandas o dia começou com muita chuva, ainda resultante da frente, seguida depois por aguaceiros fortes. 

O acumulado é de *41,3 mm*, somando *242,6 mm* este mês.


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 11:42)

muito vento por aqui agora


----------



## PauloSR (22 Out 2013 às 12:07)

Bom dia,

Desde as 00h, acumulo *42.2mm*.
A manhã tem sido marcada por diversos aguaceiros moderados/fortes. A temperatura está nos 18.6 °C.


----------



## 1337 (22 Out 2013 às 12:34)

Rio Lima já a galgar as margens, a primeiras cheias de outono


----------



## boneli (22 Out 2013 às 13:29)

1337 disse:


> Rio Lima já a galgar as margens, a primeiras cheias de outono




Valentes soldados....máquinas de guerra! 

Aqui por Braga dia de aguaceiros depois de uma noite em grande. Como não tenho valores e pelo que vejo de outras estações, alguma diferença entre a parte alta e a parte mais junto ao Cávado como é normal! Um dia ainda me vou éter a comprar a minha própria estação.


----------



## Veterano (22 Out 2013 às 14:09)

Manhã calma por Matosinhos, sem chuva, com as nuvens a desfilar, por vezes o sol ainda espreita.


----------



## Paula (22 Out 2013 às 14:48)

Boa tarde.

Forte aguaceiro neste momento.  
O sol, que ainda espreitou de manhã, dá agora lugar a nuvens bem escuras.


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 16:09)

Granizo aqui


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2013 às 17:00)

Boa tarde

Continuamos em regime de aguaceiros, agora fracos.
Aqui e ali o sol ainda espreitou mas de curta duração.
O vento mantêm-se a soprar fraco a moderado de SO.
O vento médio máximo foi de 46,4 km\h (01.58h) e a rajada máxima foi de 57,6 km\h (01.57h).
*Acumulado do dia: 20,1 mm*.

Total do mês: 240,3 mm.
Dia mais chuvoso: dia 1 com 70,6 mm.

Vamos ver o que ainda rende do que resta do mês. Aparentemente a noite entre 4ª e 5ª feira será muito chuvosa. Aguardemos...

*Tatual: 16,9ºC
Hr: 87%​*


----------



## CptRena (22 Out 2013 às 18:07)

Aguaceiro muito intenso a passar por aqui. Estão-se a formar ao longo da costa e vão entrando e deixando alguma precipitação.


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2013 às 18:21)

Chove bem.


----------



## boneli (22 Out 2013 às 18:21)

E mais um aguaceiro...


----------



## Paula (22 Out 2013 às 18:22)

boneli disse:


> E mais um aguaceiro...



Pareceu-me já por duas vezes ouvir trovejar


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Out 2013 às 18:24)

Paula disse:


> Pareceu-me já por duas vezes ouvir trovejar



A última saída do sat24 coloca trovoada por esses lados


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 18:24)

Está a roncar por Braga. 

Acumulados *47 mm*.


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2013 às 18:24)

> Pareceu-me já por duas vezes ouvir trovejar



Vi agora no sat24 e têm actividade eléctrica aí em cima..


----------



## Névoa (22 Out 2013 às 18:28)

Tive um entardecer em tons dourados e, de resto, um dia morno e abafado. 

Segundo o isep:

temperatura actual:  19,1 C 
temperatura máxima: 20,4 C às  15:45 
temperatura mínima: 17,2 C às  03:35 

O ipma continua a anunciar, e sempre a adiar, temperaturas mínimas dignas de outono, o que aconteceria, segundo as previsões actuais, a partir de sexta. Será que é desta que o verão vai-se embora de vez? Já me despedi deste verão tantas vezes que já nem me lembro...


----------



## PauloSR (22 Out 2013 às 18:34)

Trovoada pela Povoa de Lanhoso. Parece milagre


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 18:42)

Por aqui passou de raspão mas mesmo assim ainda choveu bem, faço ideia como esteve mais para sul de Braga. 

Ainda ouvi uns quatro roncos.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2013 às 18:48)

Chove intensamente pelo Porto


----------



## PauloSR (22 Out 2013 às 18:50)

Ja acalmou.

Foram 10 minutos de chuva torrencial e trovoada...


----------



## Paula (22 Out 2013 às 18:52)

Aqui a coisa também já acalmou.
Alguns roncos e dois períodos de aguaceiros bem fortes.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Out 2013 às 19:06)

Bem, por aqui trovoada 0, e chuva tambem pouca, já o vento é outra historia, tem estado bem forte com rajadas, aliás neste momento está mesmo muito forte.


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2013 às 19:09)

Aproxima-se uma célula a Oeste..


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2013 às 19:21)

Começa a chover e está tudo completamente escuro..


----------



## Paula (22 Out 2013 às 19:24)

Belo seguimento. Vamos ver como se comportam as próximas horas.
O vento abrandou e não chove neste momento.


----------



## CptRena (22 Out 2013 às 19:28)

Que aguaceiro brutal 

Chuva horizontal com vento forte e gotas bem grandes. E continua agora com menos intensidade

São células pequenas (largura) mas muito intensas


----------



## Névoa (22 Out 2013 às 19:41)

Aqui o céu ainda está com muitas abertas, embora pareça estar a ficar cada vez mais nublado. Não chove, onde moro, e se chover, enquanto houver estas abertas, será por pouco tempo. Efectivamente já choveu durante o anoitecer, mas foi bem rápido.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2013 às 20:42)

Colecção de fotos do Jornal de Barcelos. Estando na outra ponta do país estes lugares não me são familiares de modo que qualquer erro será corrigido. 

Ruas em Palme e Fragoso.



























Ponte caída em Creixomil.






Rio Neiva no lugar de Fragoso.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2013 às 20:55)

Grande chuvada agora, gotas enormes!


----------



## james (22 Out 2013 às 21:02)

Forte aguaceiro caiu aqui a poucos minutos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2013 às 21:07)

Por aqui também caiu um bom aguaceiro, sigo com *48,5 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2013 às 21:07)

Aguaceiro muito forte mas curto, passou rapidamente a moderado, de momento não chove.

Sigo com *29.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2013 às 21:15)

Essas imagens são aterradoras... Que poder de água...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Out 2013 às 22:11)

Boa noite. Desde madrugada que não chove, autentica monotonia. 
16ºC


----------



## GabKoost (22 Out 2013 às 22:56)

Dia com aguaceiros espaçados...

Mas quando caiam caiam mesmo! Eram enxurros.

Estações aqui à volta com acumulados entre 50 e 60mm!


----------



## ipinto (23 Out 2013 às 00:06)

Realmente a trovoada não deu a sua graça, mas tambem eu quando estive no Canada assistir a algumas tempestades e deliciei-me com a trovoada... 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/941234_10152022547664838_203688106_n.jpg

Ai esta uma foto que tirei quando estava no Canada...


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2013 às 00:15)

Boas noites,

por aqui o acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos *48,5 mm*. 

Neste momento céu nublado com algumas abertas e o vento acalmou, depois de soprar forte durante toda a tarde de ontem.


Edit: enganei-me em relação ao vento, rajadas bem fortes surgem do nada!


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2013 às 00:31)

Boa noite.

Terminou o dia e o acumulado cifrou-se em 27,4 mm.
Os aguaceiros foram-se sucedendo, ora fracos, ora moderados a forte (mas de curta duração).

Temos tido animação no nosso recanto desde o início do outono. Desde o dia 25 de setembro o total de precipitaçao acumulado vai nuns _respeitosos_ 424,6 mm. Ao contrário de outros anos não faltam motivos de regozijo por termos um "verdadeiro" outono

*Tatual: 16,1ºC
Hr: 92%​*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Out 2013 às 01:10)

GabKoost disse:


> Dia com aguaceiros espaçados...
> 
> Mas quando caiam caiam mesmo! Eram enxurros.
> 
> Estações aqui à volta com acumulados entre 50 e 60mm!



Boa noite Caro GabKoost,

De facto acho que as estações na nossa zona (Baixo Minho) devem andar entre 45 e 60 l/m2 o que é enorme mas nada de execional para um valor diário nas nossas bandas.

O grosso da precipitação deste 2º Round foi mesmo nesta madrugada extremamente chuvosa (entre a meia noite e as 3H da manhã).

O 3º round deve entrar em ação na manhã de Quinta-Feira com bons acumulados. Depois de 3 meses de seca e de grandes incêndios, levamos com um final de verão e início de outono extremamente chuvoso!!!!    

Cmps.


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2013 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Manhã calma, sem chuva e até com um pouco de sol entre as nuvens. E continua o ambiente morno (18,2º), fruto do vento sudoeste.


----------



## PauloSR (23 Out 2013 às 11:40)

Bom dia!

A madrugada foi mais calma que a anterior. Acumulados até ao momento *3.3mm*. 

De momento, o sol ora espreita, ora se esconde por detrás de um manto nubloso que se move rapidamente pelo céu.

Temperatura de 22.0 °C


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2013 às 11:51)

Bom dia.

Por cá tivemos alguma precipitação durante a madrugada, o que rendeu 4,1 mm.
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com algumas abertas que deixam o sol espreitar.
O vento sopra fraco de de SO.

*Tatual: 18,0ºC
Hr: 86%
Patm: 1014,0 hPa​*


----------



## Paula (23 Out 2013 às 12:01)

Bom dia.

Manhã bastante agradável com abertas e vento fraco.
A partir do fim do dia espera-se nova mudança no estado do tempo, com aguaceiros fortes. O Minho vai com bons acumulados este mês


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2013 às 12:32)

Boas, 

por aqui o céu apresenta-se nublado mas com boas abertas e o sol lá vai espreitando por vezes. 

A madrugada foi de aguaceiros que renderam *2,6 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## supercell (23 Out 2013 às 12:35)

O Sat24 mostra alguma actividade eléctrica no oceano numa célula grande em crescimento...


----------



## supercell (23 Out 2013 às 13:23)

Brilha o sol por enquanto!


----------



## Névoa (23 Out 2013 às 15:36)

Por aqui o céu fica mais nublado, mas ainda não chove. O que se vê é um aumento de temperatura, um calor irritantemente contínuo devido ao acanhado arrefecimento noturno. Ontem tive grandes problemas a adormecer por causa do calor, o que não deixa de ser ridículo se verificarmos que estamos quase em novembro.

A previsão de uma queda um bocado maior de temperatura passou sucessivamente de quinta para sexta (afinal a temperatura sobe mais ainda amanhã, segundo o ipma) e, agora, de sexta para sábado. A previsão de mínimas de um dígito já nem vê-las...


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2013 às 16:22)

Chove bem no Porto!


----------



## PauloSR (23 Out 2013 às 16:29)

Por aqui nada de animação a relatar. Nada de chuva até ao momento. A temperatura é de 20.5 °C


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 16:31)

Está uma boa célula em cima da região do Porto !


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2013 às 16:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Está uma boa célula em cima da região do Porto !



  Talvez esteja, mas para já a chuva é fraca! Aguardemos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2013 às 17:19)

Chuva de regresso a Braga, e cai com alguma intensidade. 

Acumulados *3,6 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2013 às 18:07)

Aguaceiro bem forte caiu há poucos minutos, sigo com *5,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## dj_teko (23 Out 2013 às 18:25)

Boas malta off topic uma boa aplicacao para Iphone para acompanhar celulas etc


----------



## PauloSR (23 Out 2013 às 19:03)

dj_teko disse:


> Boas malta off topic uma boa aplicacao para Iphone para acompanhar celulas etc



Boa e conhecida  Sat24. É paga, mas com jailbreak é a custo zero


----------



## dj_teko (23 Out 2013 às 19:15)

PauloSR disse:


> Boa e conhecida  Sat24. É paga, mas com jailbreak é a custo zero



Obg essa ja tenho


----------



## supercell (23 Out 2013 às 20:48)

Tudo calmo...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Out 2013 às 22:14)

Boa noite. Reina a pasmaceira. Tenho saudades de chuva e uma trovoada potente.


----------



## Falkor (23 Out 2013 às 22:45)

Estava à janela e ouvi um trovao ja muito fraco vindo de este.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2013 às 23:07)

Boa noite.

Recomeça a chuva neste momento, fraca para já.
O vento sopra fraco de S.
O acumulado do dia é de *8,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 89%
Patm: 1011,0 hPa​*
Aguardemos pelo desenrolar dos acontecimentos.
Há formação de células em pleno oceano, mas ainda não sabemos onde elas virão parar.
Teremos chuva, mas também ainda não sabemos qual a sua intensidade.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Out 2013 às 23:36)

Haver se chega cá cima, mas com pujança e que traga uns flashs


----------



## dj_teko (24 Out 2013 às 00:07)

Boas as nuvens passam a correr depressa levantou se um pouco de vento


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Out 2013 às 00:34)

dj_teko disse:


> Boas as nuvens passam a correr depressa levantou se um pouco de vento


Eu gostava de ter animação esta noite, mas parece que vou ficar a seco


----------



## rfilipeg (24 Out 2013 às 00:58)

O evento que se aproxima beneficiará mais o centro e sul. Para o Norte apenas teremos chuva, mas nada de anormal. Portanto é esperar...esperar. Também já se anda por aí a dizer que Novembro irá ser um mês seco. Resta-nos esperar por Dezembro.


----------



## ACampos (24 Out 2013 às 02:09)

Uma destas aqui amanhã, era lindo!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (24 Out 2013 às 03:20)

ACampos disse:


> Uma destas aqui amanhã, era lindo!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RGnEKLZExJc



Brutal. Como eu adorava ver uma coisa destas ao vivo... assustador


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2013 às 07:00)

Bom dia, 

o dia começa com chuva, *10.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

*224.4 mm* este mês 

16.8 ºc actuais.

Céu encoberto


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2013 às 07:48)

Bom dia.

Estivemos aqui com um período de chuva moderado a forte, de cerca de 1 hora, com um total de 16mm acumulado.
Agora acalmou e está a chover fraco, estando o céu encoberto.
O acumulado do dia vai em *19,1 mm*.
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de SSE.

*Tatual: 15,9ºC
Hr: 93%
Patm: 1007,0 hPa​*


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2013 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos aguaceiros fracos, mas o dia promete! Ainda 18,1º, nunca mais chega o frio.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2013 às 09:55)

Muita chuva por aqui, *13.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## xes (24 Out 2013 às 10:08)

Chuva forte a sensivelmente 1 hora sempre seguida


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2013 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

por Braga mais uma madrugada e manhã de chuva que renderam *9,6 mm* até ao momento. 

Por agora 17,4ºC e 92% HR.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2013 às 10:24)

que dilúvio. *20.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2013 às 10:42)

Aviso do IPMA que recebi agora por e-mail:

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto

Laranja	Precipitação	Precipitacao forte por vezes acompanhada de trovoada Possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos
Válido entre 2013-10-24 12:00:00 e 2013-10-24 17:59:59 (hora UTC)

Amarelo	Precipitação	Precipitacao forte por vezes acompanhada de trovoada Possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos
Válido entre 2013-10-24 09:00:00 e 2013-10-24 11:59:59 (hora UTC)

Amarelo	Vento	Rajadas da ordem de 70 km h sendo da ordem de 100 km h nas terras altas
Válido entre 2013-10-24 09:00:00 e 2013-10-24 17:59:59 (hora UTC)

Amarelo	Precipitação	Precipitacao forte por vezes acompanhada de trovoada Possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos
Válido entre 2013-10-24 18:00:00 e 2013-10-24 20:59:59 (hora UTC)


----------



## Spak (24 Out 2013 às 11:02)

Isto hoje está um bocado laranja...

IPMA






Meteoalarm


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2013 às 11:15)

Chove bem forte agora, *13,8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Paula (24 Out 2013 às 11:30)

Bom dia.

Por cá alguém abriu a torneira e esqueceu-se de fechar 
Tem chovido bem desde o inicio da manhã e o vento é em geral fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2013 às 12:07)

Continua a chover com alguma intensidade e persistência.

Precipitação acumulada: *17,7 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2013 às 12:31)

Olá companheiros, MUITO BOM DIA (ou BOA TARDE)***.

Por cá a chuva é "copiosa", chove bem, a cântaros, etc., etc..
Mantêm-se a chuva moderada, por vezes aumenta um pouco de intensidade.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.

Olhando para as imagens de satélite, temos agora uma célula em cima de nós, e depois é uma incógnita. Tanto poderemos assistir á chegada de uma ou outra célula mais activa como ficar apenas com chuva fraca\aguaceiros.
Mas importante agora é o "nowcasting", fazer um seguimento mais activo das condições.

O acumulado subiu para os *38,9 mm*.

*Tatual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 95%
Patm: 1004,0 hPa​*
*** Como escreve um nosso membro: Não há mau tempo, há é diversas formas de bom tempo.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2013 às 13:05)

Por aqui *31.2 mm* acumulados e a subir

Ainda não parou de chover desde há várias horas..


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2013 às 13:48)

Soma e segue, *33.6 mm *acumulados.

Penso que mais uma hora  e a frente deverá passar na totalidade por aqui , ficando depois um regime de aguaceiros com possibilidade de trovadas


----------



## Paula (24 Out 2013 às 14:26)

Boa tarde.

De momento não chove.
O vento aumentou claramente de intensidade com rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2013 às 14:37)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda não parou de chover desde há várias horas..



Sem dúvida *Snifa*, a chuva continua a cair de forma constante, ora mais fraca, ora moderada. Neste momento temos chuva fraca.
O OUTONO está a ser ao nosso gosto, com "emoção".
Este tem sido um verdadeiro outono, à "moda antiga", com muita chuva, muito cinzento, pois claro. Não sabemos o que virá nos próximos tempos, ou no que resta da estação. Mas certamente ninguém se pode queixar...

O vento continua a soprar moderado de SSO, com rajadas.

O acumulado entretanto subiu para os *42,2mm*.


*Tatual: 17,4ºC
Hr: 93
Patm: 1005,0 hPa*​


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Out 2013 às 14:38)

Por estas bandas a chuva tem sido muito persistente, e tem sido de intensidade moderada a forte. O vento sopra moderado com rajadas bem fortes!
Sigo com:*48.9mm*! 
Tatual:*15.8ºC*
Hrelativa:*98%*


----------



## james (24 Out 2013 às 15:02)

Boa tarde . Por aqui chove torrencialmente a  bastante tempo . E tem caido com grande intensidade desde o inicio da manha. O acumulado deve ser muito elevado . Hoje esta a chover mais do que o que estava a espera.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2013 às 15:13)

Que chuvada monumental se abateu por aqui, até "fumo" fez!


----------



## james (24 Out 2013 às 15:26)

Impressionante a carga de agua que por aqui cai  ! ! !    As inundacoes devem estar de regresso !


----------



## Falkor (24 Out 2013 às 15:42)

O vento aumentou de velocidade por aqui, rajadas de 15Kmh (ate me abana a montra da loja), chuva fraca.

Pressão atmosférica: 996
Temperatura 19.7ºC
HR: 75%


----------



## dj_teko (24 Out 2013 às 15:43)

Por Leca


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Out 2013 às 15:51)

Chuva torrencial e rajadas de vento fortíssimas!


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2013 às 16:42)

Depois de uma grande chuvada, o sol faz a sua aparição, pedaços de céu azul rasgam as nuvens...


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2013 às 16:58)

Estou admirado com a discrepância abismal de acumulados em relação ao Alto Minho. 
Por exemplo Ponte de Lima com   *59,5 mm* até às 15h, ou Viana do Castelo (Chafé) com *52,6 mm* até à mesma hora, e eu com apenas *22,0 mm*.

A única explicação para isto é o azar que tive, pois foi vê-las passar ao lado toda a tarde. 

Entretanto por aqui a frente já foi, agora venha o pós-frontal.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Out 2013 às 17:01)

Boa tarde! Céu nublado com o sol a espreitar, grande seca


----------



## rfilipeg (24 Out 2013 às 17:49)

E pronto, está feita a passagem da frente, que não teve nada de extraordinário. Neste momento está céu muito nublado com vento fraco e sol já a espreitar com tendência para ir limpando. Para já não vejo indícios de que possa vir para esta zona trovoada alguma.

A maltinha do centro e sul, queixam-se...queixam-se, mas levam sempre com as grandes animações, nós por cá contenta-mo-nos com chuvinha.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2013 às 17:51)

rfilipeg disse:


> E pronto, está feita a passagem da frente, que não teve nada de extraordinário. Neste momento está céu muito nublado com vento fraco e sol já a espreitar com tendência para ir limpando. Para já não vejo indícios de que possa vir para esta zona trovoada alguma.
> 
> A maltinha do centro e sul, queixam-se...queixam-se, mas levam sempre com as grandes animações, nós por cá contenta-mo-nos com chuvinha.



 Se isso é para rir não tem piada é uma piada de mau gosto!!


----------



## rfilipeg (24 Out 2013 às 17:52)

miguel disse:


> Se isso é para rir não tem piada é uma piada de mau gosto!!



É uma picardiazinha


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2013 às 17:58)

rfilipeg disse:


> E pronto, está feita a passagem da frente, que não teve nada de extraordinário. Neste momento está céu muito nublado com vento fraco e sol já a espreitar com tendência para ir limpando. Para já não vejo indícios de que possa vir para esta zona trovoada alguma.
> 
> A maltinha do centro e sul, queixam-se...queixam-se, mas levam sempre com as grandes animações, nós por cá contenta-mo-nos com chuvinha.



Como é possível dizeres uma coisa dessas? Se há coisa que não tem faltado aí na tua zona é chuva forte, até já um aviso vermelho de precipitação tiveram. Aí no grande Porto já têm cerca de 250mm este mês, nós ainda não lá chegamos, nem perto.


----------



## fishisco (24 Out 2013 às 18:03)

aqui desde q começou o aviso laranja (12h) pco choveu


----------



## 1337 (24 Out 2013 às 18:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Estou admirado com a discrepância abismal de acumulados em relação ao Alto Minho.
> Por exemplo Ponte de Lima com   *59,5 mm* até às 15h, ou Viana do Castelo (Chafé) com *52,6 mm* até à mesma hora, e eu com apenas *22,0 mm*.
> 
> A única explicação para isto é o azar que tive, pois foi vê-las passar ao lado toda a tarde.
> ...



Rui de onde tiras-te esses dados? Ou apenas fizes-te uma contagem nas EMAS? abraço


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 18:29)

Fonix  ... ainda se queixam !

Este pessoal tem uma piada que é de uma pessoa cair para o lado !


----------



## 1337 (24 Out 2013 às 18:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Fonix  ... ainda se queixam !
> 
> Este pessoal tem uma piada que é de uma pessoa cair para o lado !



Não foi nada de especial Aurélio, tivemos muita chuva, mas isso já estamos habituados, queria-mos mais vento e trovoada


----------



## Névoa (24 Out 2013 às 18:51)

Vocês são uns festeiros, só querem rock'n rain  Eu não me queixo da chuva, mas, como já disse, se dependesse de mim, mandava-a também ao sul, onde é precisa.
O que eu queria mesmo eram mínimas mais baixas, ontem foram humanos e felinos a dormir para a sala porque nem eu nem a gatinha aguentávamos o calor... e já tenho mosquitos dentro de casa de novo! Mínimas quase tropicais a uma semana de Novembro não dá!! 

Vamos ver se é a partir de amanhã que as temperaturas começam a abaixar, ainda que timidamente a princípio, assim reza a modelo numérico do ipma...


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2013 às 19:28)

Boa noite.

*FOSCAS CANUDO!!!*
CARAGO...Só aqui é não chove pá.

..............

Bem, agora a brincar seriamente: não chove, o céu permanece muito nublado  e o vento amainou, soprando fraco de SSO.
O acumulado do dia é agora de *46,2 mm*.

*O acumulado do mês ultrapassou os 300 mm*: *302,3 mm*.

*Tatual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 93%
Patm: 1007,0 hPa​*
Nada mau o outono até ao momento, com razões concretas para nos sentirmos contentes. Quantos outros início de outono temos com as condições que tivemos até ao momento?! Poucos...
Sorriam porque gostamos é disto. E ainda agora o outono-inverno é uma criança.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2013 às 19:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> *FOSCAS CANUDO!!!*
> CARAGO...Só aqui é não chove pá.
> ...



Quem me dera ter 300 mm, nem tenho isso desde do início do ano, quanto mais num mês.  Um dia, isto ainda vai dar a volta ao contrário.


----------



## Névoa (24 Out 2013 às 19:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Nada mau o outono até ao momento, com razões concretas para nos sentirmos contentes. Quantos outros início de outono temos com as condições que tivemos até ao momento?! Poucos...



Que eu me lembre, são bem chuvosos e pródigos em tempestades,  mesmo em 2011 houve algumas. Agora, chuva há em qualquer altura do ano (ok, nem tanto no verão), e a temperatura actual definitivamente não pertence ao outono, se formos ver a "normal" da mínima então é que vemos o desvio a quanto vai... que a uma semana do fim do mês já não há volta a dar nas mínimas, embora talvez as máximas estejam mais compensadas em relação à média (falo por alto, ainda não fiz as contas).

Sinceramente, quando há assim um desvio tão grande não fico contente, lembra-me que algo errado, e bem errado, está a acontecer com este planeta.


----------



## Paula (24 Out 2013 às 19:50)

Boas noites povo da chuva!

Bem que eu digo que estou em casa e reina a pasmaceira e quando saio à rua é todo um vendaval que quase saio disparada. 
A tarde foi de aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhados por rajadas bem jeitosas. 

Neste momento não chove.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2013 às 19:51)

O pessoal do Norte não tem razão de queixa por enquanto, independentemente se faça trovoada ou não, a verdade é que a precipitação já vai bem acima da média, e é o que importa mais!



1337 disse:


> Rui de onde tiras-te esses dados? Ou apenas fizes-te uma contagem nas EMAS? abraço



1337, os dados de Ponte de Lima e Chafé vi nas EMA's e os de Merelim na minha estação.

cumps.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2013 às 20:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> *FOSCAS CANUDO!!!*
> CARAGO...Só aqui é não chove pá.
> ...



Então e eu o que dizer? que estou para aqui desgraçado  hoje apenas acumulei *36.4 mm*

Mas o pior de tudo, é que estamos já a 24 de Outubro e apenas levo *250.4 mm *acumulados, não pode ser...ou as coisas mudam, e depressa, ou então este será dos piores Outubros de sempre... sempre a mesma coisa.... Não sei onde vamos parar assim...

Ainda por cima, neste momento, NÃO CHOVE! 


 

Agora a sério, aproveitem mas é o que a Natureza nos oferece,ainda bem que tem chovido, numas regiões mais, noutras menos, o que é perfeitamente natural, mas tem chovido um pouco por todo lado, assim é que é bonito


----------



## Névoa (24 Out 2013 às 20:15)

Snifa disse:


> Agora a sério, aproveitem mas é o que a Natureza nos oferece,ainda bem que tem chovido, numas regiões mais, noutras menos, o que é perfeitamente natural, mas tem chovido um pouco por todo lado, assim é que é bonito



Mas será a natureza que quis alterar assim tão de repente o seu curso e fazer da PI uma fornalha? Desculpem, sei que estou a ser chata, mas acho que temos um bocado de obrigação de reflectir nestas mudanças climáticas, cada vez mais pronunciadas.

Se algumas "estimativas" estiverem correctas, penso que muitas espécies estarão extintas até o final do século, por desaparecimento do seu habitat. Não estarei cá para ver isso, mas entristece-me em muito esta perspectiva, e faz-me pensar se ainda há forma de alterar este curso.


----------



## james (24 Out 2013 às 20:27)

Nevoa, desculpa la , mas acho que estas a exagerar um bocado .  Anormal foi outubro de 2011 em  que tivemos no litoral norte temperaturas superiores a 30 graus. Agora o que temos tido nos ultimos dias e normalissimo agora como era a 50 anos atras . O aquecimento global nao deve servir como desculpa para tudo.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2013 às 20:30)

Névoa disse:


> Mas será a natureza que quis alterar assim tão de repente o seu curso e fazer da PI uma fornalha? Desculpem, sei que estou a ser chata, mas acho que temos um bocado de obrigação de reflectir nestas mudanças climáticas, cada vez mais pronunciadas.
> 
> Se algumas "estimativas" estiverem correctas, penso que muitas espécies estarão extintas até o final do século, por desaparecimento do seu habitat. Não estarei cá para ver isso, mas entristece-me em muito esta perspectiva, e faz-me pensar se ainda há forma de alterar este curso.



Neste tipo de tempo que temos tido, é  normal as temperaturas serem mais amenas, circulações de SW, húmidas, chuvosas, tempo mais frio só quando ou se instalar um anticiclone, de preferência com com circulação continental,noites de céu limpo, formação de geadas, ou então circulações  instáveis mais de NW/N de origem polar,  que por vezes trazem boas acumulações de neve, mas isso, a meu ver, só será lá mais para a "frente"...

Não acho que esteja "calor" ...apenas temperaturas amenas, de acordo com este tempo.


----------



## Névoa (24 Out 2013 às 20:35)

Segundo a página do ipma para o Porto:

Outubro:

-máxima: 20,2 C
-média: 15,9 C
-mínima: 11,6 C

As mínimas do Porto, pelo que tenho visto de acordo principalmente com os dados do ISEP e mais ocasionalmente com os da FEUP e Pedras Rubras, têm coincidido bastante com as previsões, e andam a rondar os 17ºC por uma quantidade bastante considerável de dias. Não é em uma semana que isso vai ao sítio, obviamente, em relação às mínimas o cenário é claro, o desvio vai ser de porte, e embora sempre fosse esperado algum desvio, acho que não seria algo assim tão grande.

Aguardo até o final do mês para tentar fazer um gráfico a comparar os dados que puder arranjar (os do isep estão à mão, ainda não sei dos outros).


----------



## Paula (24 Out 2013 às 20:52)

Começa a chover por aqui


----------



## Névoa (24 Out 2013 às 21:49)

cstools.net disse:


> Foi até ao dia 23 de Outubro de 2011 altura que veio uma tempestade e as temperaturas desceram a pique.
> Antes de 23 Viana do Castelo registava na média dos 28Cº
> 
> Após Novembro de 2011 Portugal entrava na "era" da seca até Março de 2012



Cstools, sabe se foi também esta data a de uma tempestade do Porto? Lembro-me distintamente de duas, uma com um volume imenso de água e vento, lembro-me de dias de calor entre isso e depois que houve mais uma tempestade, com muito vento, que os carros até abanavam. Gostava de sabe ao certo da data 

O mês de fevereiro de 2012 foi bem frio e seco, esquentou bastante no início de Março, muita chuva na primavera, um verão mais ameno e confortável que este que passou agora, e lá para o fim do ano ou para o começo de 2013 choveu a não parar, muita saraivada à mistura, e a chuva só passou a uns dias da entrada do verão de 2013, para recomeçar agora, por isso estes dias de chuva agora não me espantam muito, tem chovido imenso este ano se formos ver bem as coisas.


----------



## ruka (24 Out 2013 às 22:08)

Boa noite! Existe atividade eléctrica ao largo da costa... bastantes raios ao longe são visíveis


----------



## supercell (24 Out 2013 às 22:23)

> ruka
> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2013
> Boa noite! Existe atividade eléctrica ao largo da costa... bastantes raios ao longe são visíveis



Vi um clarão ao longe agora.


----------



## ruka (24 Out 2013 às 22:38)

supercell disse:


> Vi um clarão ao longe agora.



será que chega cá...


----------



## supercell (24 Out 2013 às 22:42)

Será que pode passar por aqui alguma actividade electrica?


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2013 às 22:55)

Vamos ver como se comportam ao chegar a terra, mas para já está com bom aspecto.


----------



## Falkor (24 Out 2013 às 22:55)

Eu tb vejo os claroes mas nao me parece que chegue aqui hoje


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2013 às 23:00)

Alto, clarões a oeste bem visíveis daqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2013 às 23:18)

Bom serão de clarões, estou a gostar, falta é o som!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Out 2013 às 23:30)

Chuva? Não a vejo, apenas uns clarões.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Out 2013 às 23:47)

Está a ficar animado 
Chuva chegou com uns flashs e uns estouros, quero mais


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 23:53)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Está a ficar animado
> Chuva chegou com uns flashs e uns estouros, quero mais



Queres os meus impressionantes 0,8 mm de precipitação ?


----------



## Stinger (24 Out 2013 às 23:56)

Por aqui vesse os claroes mas nao se passa mais nada


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2013 às 00:04)

Muitos e muitos clarões para NO, esta maldita camada de cirrus não está a deixá-las chegar cá, fico a vê-las ao longe.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Out 2013 às 00:10)

Já chove.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Out 2013 às 00:18)

Chuva moderada


----------



## Névoa (25 Out 2013 às 00:32)

Aqui não chove e o céu está com algumas nuvens de aspecto inocente, mas vi um relâmpago a sw e outro mesmo acima de casa, sem trovoada (afinal era por isso que a gatinha estava à janela tão atenta, ela também deve gostar de raios).

Temperatura aparentemente a baixar, 17,7 C agora segundo o isep, e espero que a mínima não seja mais que isso até abril de 2014!


----------



## PauloSR (25 Out 2013 às 00:34)

De facto, clarões q.b. Mas muito distantes...


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2013 às 01:10)

Porra, o Alto Minho está-lhe a dar bem, estes últimos dias tem sido ver tudo a ir parar a esses lados, resultando em diferenças de acumulados de quase 40 mm em relação a esta zona como aconteceu hoje.


----------



## Névoa (25 Out 2013 às 01:14)

Grumph, afinal a temperatura está a subir, 17,9 C agora segundo o isep. A previsão do ipma para hoje era 19/16 C, mas assim não estou a ver.

Ainda segundo o isep, vento de SSE (bem que eu senti uma rajada morna há bocado) e hr de 92%.

Céu cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## dj_teko (25 Out 2013 às 02:04)

Fds em que parte do norte estão vocês aqui ta uma pasmasseira total


----------



## dj_teko (25 Out 2013 às 02:13)

cstools.net disse:


> Inundou tudo aqui! aposto que a ponte de Vilar de Mouros já deve estar cortada, nunca na minha vida vi isto a inundar em 1 minuto e depois a piorar ainda mais na seguinte meia hora, depois eu vou mostrar o vídeo, a N13 desta vez ficou mesmo 100% inundada :s
> 
> E continua a chover, por vezes  muito forte.
> 
> Vejam, coloquem em Seixas (Caminha), mesmo lá em cima de Viana -» http://www.rain-alarm.com



Wow deu lhe bem aí mesmo


----------



## dj_teko (25 Out 2013 às 02:29)

Faz upload queremos ver


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2013 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 

madrugada de aguaceiros por vezes fortes,  acumulando até ao momento *14.8 mm*.

Não me apercebi de trovoada.

15.1 ºc actuais ( mínima *13.8 ºc* )

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2013 às 07:43)

Aguaceiro torrencial com alguma trovoada por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2013 às 08:15)

Que belo relâmpago vi por volta das 7:30 , iluminou toda a faixa costeira desde o Porto até para cima da Póvoa

Neste momento aguaceiros com gotas grossas!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2013 às 09:06)

Por aqui vi cerca de quatro relâmpagos e um deles roncou de forma agressiva, bem perto desta zona uma descarga positiva de 99.1 kAmp.

A chuva também caiu em força, rendendo uns *16,5 mm*. 

Neste momento bem mais calmo mas o céu permanece nublado.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Out 2013 às 11:02)

Começa a trovejar e chove intensamente

Edit: Está a tovejar mesmo por cima.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Out 2013 às 11:15)

Continua a chover bem 7mm em 12 minutos.


----------



## Veterano (25 Out 2013 às 11:22)

Por Matosinhos para já não chove, céu encoberto.


----------



## james (25 Out 2013 às 11:50)

Bom dia . 
Manhã marcada por muita chuva por vezes torrencial e acompanhada por uma forte trovoada ao inicio da manhã . 

Na minha zona não me posso queixar , tenho tido animação de todo o género  : chuva , vento e trovoada  !


----------



## jpmartins (25 Out 2013 às 12:20)

Grande chuvada neste momento, sigo com 13.7mm
A temperatura já esteve nos 18ºC, neste momento sigo com 14.8ºC


----------



## fishisco (25 Out 2013 às 13:57)

bem... estou a ver que so chove a sul... aqui tempo de primavera...

vou regar a horta


----------



## Paula (25 Out 2013 às 16:19)

Boa tarde.

Ena pá! Mas que inicio de manhã bastante animado com chuva moderada e direito a trovoada! Que rico despertador 
O ambiente agora é calmo com algumas abertas e vento fraco.


----------



## Névoa (25 Out 2013 às 17:59)

Estive agora a ler os threads das outras regiões, e um pouco por todo lado dizem que a temperatura desceu, e em alguns locais até muito.

Menos aqui.    

Segundo o isep, e até agora:

temperatura actual:  18,3 C 
temperatura máxima: 19,9 C às  15:45 
temperatura mínima: 15,2 C às  06:20 

Se a mínima foi de um grau abaixo da previsão do ipma, a máxima foi de um grau mais elevada. Para amanhã já se chegou a prever 11 de mínima, depois subiram para 12 e agora dizem 14 C, é a famosa "carrot on a stick".


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2013 às 18:06)

Nuvem interessante a norte de Braga, muito escura e de base baixa. 

Sigo com 18,6ºC e 80% Hr.


----------



## Paula (25 Out 2013 às 18:25)

Acabo de chegar lá de fora e a coisa para os lados do gerês deve tar literalmente negra


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2013 às 18:29)

Paula disse:


> Acabo de chegar lá de fora e a coisa para os lados do gerês deve tar literalmente negra



Ainda não chegou ao Gerês. Uma célula muito bonita ainda por cima agora ao fim da tarde em que o sol lhes começa a ar aquele tom laranja. 

Cenário a Este muito bonito!


----------



## Paula (25 Out 2013 às 18:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ainda não chegou ao Gerês. Uma célula muito bonita ainda por cima agora ao fim da tarde em que o sol lhes começa a ar aquele tom laranja.
> 
> Cenário a Este muito bonito!



Pareceu-me que ela estivesse relativamente perto dessas bandas, mas posso estar enganada  O facto é que o céu está mesmo escuro e por aqui até estamos com abertas.


----------



## PauloSR (25 Out 2013 às 19:05)

Período de chuva torrencial... Que escuridão vinda do nada


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2013 às 19:55)

Fotos da célula que se formou a Norte de Braga ao fim da tarde:


----------



## 1337 (25 Out 2013 às 20:43)

Realmente o Rui Pedro tinha razão no que disse

É uma diferença abismal em tão pouca distancia com Ponte de Lima e Viana tiveram muita mais precipitação no dia de ontem


----------



## Névoa (25 Out 2013 às 21:18)

Choveu no Porto agora de forma moderada/ fraca, mas por um curtíssimo período de tempo. O melhor disso foi que a temperatura desceu um bocado, 16,1 C agora segundo o isep.


----------



## supercell (25 Out 2013 às 22:02)

Durante o dia choveu alguma coisa e ouvi dois trovões, agora está tudo calmo com alguns aguaceiros, sem grandes prespectivas...


----------



## João Pedro (25 Out 2013 às 23:21)

Boas noites,

Acabou de cair um breve e moderado aguaceiro por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2013 às 23:37)

1337 disse:


> Realmente o Rui Pedro tinha razão no que disse
> 
> É uma diferença abismal em tão pouca distancia com Ponte de Lima e Viana tiveram muita mais precipitação no dia de ontem




A meteorologia tem destas coisas, é realmente impressionante. 

Mas já agora fica aí provado que os gráficos da EMA te dão o acumulado exacto de um dia. 


De momento 16,0ºC e 86% Hr.


----------



## Névoa (26 Out 2013 às 02:13)

Depois de limpar algum do equipamento refrigerador que tive de usar até agora e espantar alguns mosquitos que não estavam nada convencidos que estamos no outono , despeço-me hoje com 15 C e com a esperança que os problemas maiores tenham ficado para trás, uma vez que a previsão é que a temperatura agora assuma contornos mais típicos de outono. 

Boa noite!


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2013 às 15:31)

Boas

Para já o tempo chuvoso deu tréguas e temos um sol de Outono, bem bom.

Condições bem confortáveis (EMA UA):
21°C
53,8% HR
7,2km/h

A pressão atmosférica deu um pulo valente em 24h ≈10hPa

CESAMet







Devem ter andado a regar as vinhas da Bairrada, a EMA de Anadia leva 52,2mm acumulados entre as 13 e as 14 horas locais.






Ainda lá vou ter que ir ver o que se passa, continuar assim. Eu tenho uma suspeita do que será a causa.


Edit:

Bem, e continua a contagem estranha


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Out 2013 às 18:56)

Boa tarde! (A relatar de Esposende cerca de 2 metros de altitude!)
Por aqui o céu encontra-se limpo, apenas se avistam umas nuvens distantes para o lado do mar (oeste).
Tatual:*18.1ºC*


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Out 2013 às 19:30)

Boas, 

por aqui finalmente um dia soalheiro marcado também pela descida da temperatura mínima, que foi de *12,8ºC*, sendo a máxima de *20,9ºC*.


Ainda choveu alguma coisa durante a madrugada rendendo uns *1,2 mm*.


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2013 às 21:18)

Não se esqueçam, às 02:00 de amanhã (Domingo, 27 Out) voltamos ao fuso horário UTC, ou seja, passamos para a hora de Inverno.

Sendo assim quando baterem duas horas (02:00) da matina na próxima madrugada, atrasem o relógio uma hora (01:00) e durmam mais uma horinha de manhã


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2013 às 00:42)

Boa noite.

Tivemos ontem* um dia mais agradável, com o sol a brilhar e aquecer um pouco a alma dos nossos litoralenses
A madrugada ainda foi fresca mas de dia tivemos temperaturas amenas.
Agora a noite segue com vento calmo e céu pouco nublado. Há bastante humidade e deverão formar-se alguns bancos de nevoeiro como na noite passada.

**
Tmín: 9,2ºC
Tmáx: 19,6ºC

Tatual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 93%​*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Fernando1987 (27 Out 2013 às 11:16)

quem me pode dizer o estado tempo para a passagem do ano para dist do Porto em valongo!


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2013 às 11:25)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui mínima de *11.4 ºC*

Neste momento céu com bastantes nuvens e 18.2 ºC

Amanhã a chuva regressa.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Out 2013 às 13:10)

Fernando1987 disse:


> quem me pode dizer o estado tempo para a passagem do ano para dist do Porto em valongo!



Óh! amigo nem para daqui a uma semana se tem as certezas do estado do tempo, quanto mais para daqui a 2 meses! É esperar e ir vendo


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Out 2013 às 14:28)

Fernando1987 disse:


> quem me pode dizer o estado tempo para a passagem do ano para dist do Porto em valongo!



Ainda faltam 2 meses, é impossivel saber... O que se sabe é que amanha teremos uma manha chuvosa, e depois o resto da semana será seco. (Talvez) para o fim de semana regressará a chuva...


----------



## CptRena (27 Out 2013 às 16:46)

E aí está, daqui a uma horinha já temos o sol abaixo do horizonte. E quem vive lá para o interior, em vales, a esta hora já está no escuro.

Por aqui tem sido um dia de sol mas pelo satélite já se vê o aproximar da frente.


----------



## james (27 Out 2013 às 18:18)

Boas . Dia com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva .  Temperatura atual de 17°.


----------



## Névoa (27 Out 2013 às 18:28)

Eu fiquei bem chateada em verificar agora que não somente o ipma adia, e já nem sei quantas vezes isso já aconteceu, as mínimas de um dígito, que agora teoricamente podem acontecer na quarta, quinta e sexta, mas coloca mínimas mais altas (15 C para amanhã, 14 para sábado - que vai estar a escaldar em comparação com sexta, e a baixar muito gradualmente depois disso), de forma que já em Novembro ainda podem estar acima da normal de mínimas para... Outubro!

Dia bastante quente no Porto, bem menos agradável que ontem, na minha opinião (talvez porque o sol ajude imenso para que a casa armazene ainda mais calor).

Dados do isep para hoje, e até agora:

temperatura actual:  17,3 C 
temperatura máxima: 20,3 C às  13:00 
temperatura mínima: 13,6 C às  07:00 

E viva os mosquitos, que estão de volta em força!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Out 2013 às 18:36)

Boas! (A relatar de *Esposende*!)
O dia foi ameno, tivemos períodos de muita nebulosidade outros períodos de céu quase limpo, o vento manteve-se moderado, e era um vento frio!
Tatual:*17.9ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Out 2013 às 22:47)

Podemos contar com chuva para amanha?


----------



## ruka (27 Out 2013 às 22:55)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Podemos contar com chuva para amanha?



sim... já daqui a pouco por volta das 2/3h da manha


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Out 2013 às 23:26)

Vai se prolongar durante a manha?


----------



## fishisco (27 Out 2013 às 23:42)

sim.. o grosso da precipitacao e ao nascer do dia


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Out 2013 às 03:31)

Boa noite! Por aqui chove bem


----------



## GabKoost (28 Out 2013 às 04:05)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Por aqui chove bem



Chegou agora aqui!


----------



## GabKoost (28 Out 2013 às 05:40)

Non Stop há mais de hora e meia!


----------



## Stinger (28 Out 2013 às 06:40)

Chuva intensa por aqui ha mais de uma hora durante toda a noite . Agora diminuiu e as nuvens ficaram baixas


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2013 às 07:01)

Bom dia, 

muita chuva por aqui, sigo com *18.2 mm* acumulados. 

14.6 ºc actuais ( mínima *13.6 ºc* )

Céu encoberto e chuva por vezes intensa.


----------



## GabKoost (28 Out 2013 às 07:38)

25mm e a contar!

Óptima forma de acabar um mês de Outubro acima da média!


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2013 às 08:19)

Por aqui *21 mm *acumulados até ao momento.

*287.4 mm* este mês


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2013 às 08:32)

Boas,

por aqui a frente trouxe uma madrugada chuvosa por estes lados e rendeu *19,2 mm*. 

*314,8 mm* este mês.


----------



## Veterano (28 Out 2013 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Noite e madrugada chuvosas, agora a querer parar, muita humidade por todo o lado...


----------



## supercell (28 Out 2013 às 08:44)

Choveu bem agora de manhã.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Out 2013 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Manhã bastante chuvosa, sigo com 11.7mm.

Este mês: 158.3mm


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2013 às 11:18)

Bom dia.

Tivemos a passagem de uma frente curta mas "grossa", pois deixou bons acumulados em pouco tempo.
O acumulado aqui em Paços de Ferreira foi de *20,1 mm*.
Acabarei o *mês* (se não mais chover) com um total de *327,6 mm*.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas.

O céu encontra-se agora ainda muito nublado, sem chuva e o vento sopra fraco.

A partir deste momento é contar com aguaceiros fracos e de amanhã até ao final da semana teremos uns dias de pausa na chuva. Bem bom, que o outubro foi muito generoso!

*Tatual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 88%​*


----------



## ACampos (28 Out 2013 às 11:59)

Alguém sabe como vai estar a meteorologia amanhã, por volta das 13h?


----------



## Veterano (28 Out 2013 às 13:46)

Continuamos com céu encoberto, mas sem chuva. Vento fraco.


----------



## 1337 (28 Out 2013 às 14:42)

Aqui  a frente acumulou 25.5 mm, este mês já levo uns incríveis 351 mm


----------



## supercell (28 Out 2013 às 14:50)

Já não chove desde manhã, mas está ainda nublado.


----------



## Névoa (28 Out 2013 às 20:48)

A temperatura desce rapidamente no Porto, alcançando, ao fim do dia, mínimas mais baixas do que aquela prevista pelo ipma para o dia de hoje (17/15 C).

Segundo o isep, e até o momento (e a mínima ainda deve descer mais até a meia-noite) :

temperatura actual:  14,2 C 
temperatura máxima: 17,0 C às  12:48 
temperatura mínima: 14,2 C às  20:31


----------



## ACampos (28 Out 2013 às 21:27)

Quão encoberto vai estar o céu amanhã?


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2013 às 21:42)

Boa noite,

Como já é de cohecimento geral, muita chuvinha durante a madrugada ao ponto de me acordar pelas 5h00 da manhã.

Já o dia ficou marcado pela ausência de chuva e por um friozinho bem outonal!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2013 às 22:36)

ACampos disse:


> Quão encoberto vai estar o céu amanhã?



Boa noite.

Pouco nublado deverá ser a tónica no dia de amanhã, principalmente junto ao litoral. 

Hoje tivemos um dia fresco, com algum vento do quadrante NO pela tarde, que nos deu finalmente a sensação outonal que alguns pretendem...
Não mais choveu desde a chuva do início da manhã, situação a repetir até sábado, dia em que poderá voltar a precipitação.

*Tmín: 8,9ºC (Tatual)
Tmáx: 15,7ºC

Tatual: 8,9ºC
Hr: 88%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2013 às 00:17)

Que noite fria esta. 

Sigo com 9,4ºC, 90% Hr e está a levantar algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2013 às 06:55)

Bom dia, 

tempo mais fresco, mínima de *9.2 ºc *

Neste momento 9.4 ºc.

Ocorreu um aguaceiro de madrugada que acumulou *1.2 mm* 

Céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2013 às 07:37)

Bom dia.

Temos hoje um amanhecer radioso, com o sol a ser rei.
Há alguma névoa, com intenso orvalho nos campos desta zona.
Um amanhecer mesmo outonal... 

*Tmín: 5,3ºC*

*Tatual:* *5,8ºC*
*Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Veterano (29 Out 2013 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Manhã de sol radioso, últimas nuvens a desaparecer...Está mais fresco, 12,1º, com vento fraco.


----------



## james (29 Out 2013 às 08:36)

Bom dia.  Amanhecer com ceu limpo . A temperatura desceu consideravelmente: Minima de 7.8 °


----------



## CptRena (29 Out 2013 às 13:16)

Por aqui cairam uns aguaceiros na madrugada passada. Mas de manhã o sol venceu e tem estado a brilhar por enquanto com céu maioritariamente limpo


----------



## Veterano (29 Out 2013 às 13:25)

Entretanto algumas nuvens fazem a sua aparição, vindas de noroeste. O suficiente para encobrir por vezes o sol.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2013 às 15:27)

Boa tarde,

sigo com 16,4ºC, 54% Hr e céu com algumas nuvens, principalmente cirrus.

Ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada que acumularam *1,6 mm*.


----------



## Stinger (29 Out 2013 às 17:53)

Por aqui a sensação de frio ja e bem notória


----------



## Paula (29 Out 2013 às 18:14)

Boa tarde

Dia muito solarengo o de hoje apenas com algumas nuvens durante a tarde. A esta hora já começa a arrefecer bem


----------



## Névoa (29 Out 2013 às 19:54)

Previsão do ipma para hoje: 16/10 C

Dados do isep de hoje:

temperatura actual:  13,3 C 
temperatura máxima: 16,3 C às  14:20 
temperatura mínima: 9,9 C às  07:13 

Hoje a mínima esteve abaixo não somente dos dois dígitos mas também da normal de Outubro (11,6 C), salvo erro pela primeira vez neste mês!!!


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Out 2013 às 19:57)

Por cá hoje já foi minima de 7,7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2013 às 20:06)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima:* 9.2 ºc *

máxima: *15.5 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *1.2 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 11.8 ºc 

Vento NNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.1 hpa

Humidade: 79%

Dia mais fresco, céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade média e alta.

Neste momento céu limpo e vai arrefecendo bem.

Uma foto que tirei com o telemóvel esta manhã, nevoeiro sobre o Rio Douro,avancando já por parte da Cidade, mais à direita é visível a ponta do miradouro e retransmissores do Monte da Virgem:


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2013 às 00:04)

Boa noite,

O sol marcou presença grande parte do dia, com 17.1○C.
Saliento a mínima já bastante interessante de 6.6○C.
Neste momento sigo com 9.4○C,


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2013 às 00:52)

Boa noite.

O dia de ontem foi agradável, luminoso.
Da parte da tarde alguma nebulosidade marcou presença mas apenas isso.
Foi um dia relativamente fresco mas o sol aqueceu um pouco (o corpo e a alma)

*Tmín: 5,3ºC
Tmáx: 15,6ºC

Tatual: 7,2ºC
Hr: 84%​*


----------



## Névoa (30 Out 2013 às 01:49)

É bom aproveitarmos esta temperatura amena enquanto podemos, porque pelos vistos mais calor ainda espreita no horizonte, a partir deste sábado até sexta da próxima semana. Gostei particularmente do modelo do ipma para segunda, 4 de Novembro:
Máxima de 16 C
Mínima de 16 C


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2013 às 06:55)

Bom dia 

mínima de *7.8 ºc* 

neste momento 8.0 ºc 

Céu limpo, está fresquinho!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2013 às 07:36)

Bom dia.

Começamos a 4ª feira com céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.
Muita humidade com o orvalho a marcar a paisagem nos campos.


*Tmín: 3,1ºC

Tatual: 3,3ºC
Hr: 91%​*


----------



## Veterano (30 Out 2013 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Manhã de sol radioso, com orvalho, vento fraco de nordeste e 13,1º. Mais um belo dia de Outono.


----------



## james (30 Out 2013 às 08:58)

Bom dia . Noite muito fria com temperatura minima de 4.9° .  Atual de 7.5°.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2013 às 09:28)

Bom dia

A noite foi bem fresquinha com a mínima a chegar aos 4.2ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Estação SP (30 Out 2013 às 09:50)

Bom dia.

Temperatura Mínima:* 5,1ºC* 

*Dados Atuais:*
Temperatura Atual: *13,7ºC*
Vento: *2,6km/h de sul*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Out 2013 às 19:54)

Boas!
A noite por aqui foi bem fresca com a mínima a chegar aos *1.7ºC*!!
Por agora céu limpo e vento fraco a nulo!
Tatual:*9.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*81%*


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2013 às 19:55)

Boas, 

a mínima ainda desceu aos *7.6 ºc *( 07:24 )

Máxima de *16.8ºc *

Neste momento vai arrefecendo com 11.7 ºc actuais.

Vento fraco ou nulo.

Céu limpo


----------



## ACampos (30 Out 2013 às 19:56)

No IPMA diz que chove aqui pelo Porto na sexta e no Sábado. Alguém dá uma previsão diferente?


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2013 às 22:33)

ACampos disse:


> *No IPMA diz que chove aqui pelo Porto na sexta e no Sábado*. Alguém dá uma previsão diferente?



Boa noite.
*Claro que não damos previsão diferente, se o IPMA diz, é porque será assim. Ponto*!



 A previsão será de chuva, eventualmente moderada, cá no litoral norte na 6ª feira, e no sábado teremos em princípio aguaceiros fracos.

---
Por cá o dia manteve-se com céu limpo a pouco nublado e vento em geral de NO.
Neste momento o vento sopra fraco de NNE.
A tarde foi agradável, com o sol a aquecer um pouco.

*Tmín: 3,1ºC
Tmáx: 16,8ºC

Tatual: 6,4ºC
Hr: 83%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Out 2013 às 22:51)

Boa noite! 
A noite segue calma com vento fraco, céu limpinho e uma temperatura fresquinha!
Tatual:*5.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*88%*


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2013 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *6.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 6.8 ºc. 

Céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2013 às 07:51)

Bom dia.

Começamos com céu limpo esta 5ª feira.
O vento está fraco de NNE.

*Tmín: 3,9ºC

Tatual: 4,4ºC
Hr: 91%​*


----------



## Névoa (31 Out 2013 às 20:22)

Ainda estava à espera de temperaturas de um dígito nesta noite das bruxas mas isso não deve acontecer, a julgar pela previsão do impa para amanhã (18/10 C) e pela temperatura actual (14,6 C segundo o isep). Tarde quente no Porto, com a temperatura a puxar pela máxima.

Dados do isep:

temperatura máxima: 18,6 C às  12:43 
temperatura mínima: 7,8 C às  06:22 

Lembro-me que o Halloween de 2011 também não foi propriamente frio, mas não sei avaliar, e faltam-me dados agora para dizer se esta noite ainda será mais quente que a de 2011, mas dá-me a impressão que sim, que hoje está invulgarmente "pouco frio" para a ocasião.

Ainda que prefira esta noite com mais frio, feliz Halloween a todos!


----------



## Paula (31 Out 2013 às 20:30)

Boa noite.

Começou a chuviscar mesmo à pouco.
O dia foi, em geral, solarengo e bem agradável.


----------



## ACampos (31 Out 2013 às 20:34)

Alguém consegue dar uma previsão para Matosinhos amanhã de manhã?


----------



## Névoa (31 Out 2013 às 20:37)

Com a chuva, a temperatura de cozedura em lume brando deve voltar, pois as previsões do ipma apontam para temperaturas pouco críveis para a época:

Sáb 2: 18/17 C (!!!!)
Seg 4: 16/14 C
Ter 5: 17/16 C

Argh!


----------



## 1337 (31 Out 2013 às 21:12)

Névoa disse:


> Com a chuva, a temperatura de cozedura em lume brando deve voltar, pois as previsões do ipma apontam para temperaturas pouco críveis para a época:
> 
> Sáb 2: 18/17 C (!!!!)
> Seg 4: 16/14 C
> Ter 5: 17/16 C





Para aqui no sábado o IPMA prevê 20 de máxima e 14 de mínima, com chuva forte, Viva os trópicos


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Out 2013 às 21:37)

Boa noite,

por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de *19,7ºC* e a mínima de *4,6ºC*. 

Neste momento estão 13,9ºC.


----------

